# The Praying for Boston, MA & West,TX....Driveler #66



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2013)

Posting from my phone so can someone provide the music?


----------



## mattech (Apr 19, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Posting from my phone so can someone provide the music?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

Mo betta one!


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I listened to that song............and now its stuck in my head......thanks Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> I listened to that song............and now its stuck in my head......thanks Keebs


you're so welcome~!


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mo betta one!



wait.....what?.....


confused again................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> wait.....what?.....
> 
> 
> confused again................









 it's ok lilfellar, just breathe..................


----------



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


>







Keebs said:


> Mo betta one!



Now that's more like it!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

Tomorrow is April 20th


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tomorrow is April 20th



and the next day is April 21st


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 19, 2013)

Dont forget Waco TX! Fertilizer plant exploded dont know how many dead but lots of injuries already some firemen/women missing from goin in the plant! 


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Dont forget Waco TX! Fertilizer plant exploded dont know how many dead but lots of injuries already some firemen/women missing from goin in the plant!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_



 for those as well

I edited the title!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 19, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> for those as well
> 
> I edited the title!



!
If im not mistaken it all happened on the same day...



_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> for those as well
> 
> I edited the title!



Not to nit pick; but the explosion happened in West, TX; not Waco.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Not to nit pick; but the explosion happened in West, TX; not Waco.



I fixed it!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I fixed it!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tomorrow is April 20th



Whatchu gonna do tomorrow?


It's Hilter's burfday.


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

my dog(whose name is possum)got in a fight with a possum...........is that ironic or what?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> my dog(whose name is possum)got in a fight with a possum...........is that ironic or what?


or what..........


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> or what..........



that didn't take long........................


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> my dog(whose name is possum)got in a fight with a possum...........is that ironic or what?



Dat is purdy ironic! How bout a lil Atlantis Morsette in here?!?!?


Who won?


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dat is purdy ironic! How bout a lil Atlantis Morsette in here?!?!?
> 
> 
> Who won?



possum.........who you think?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

rydert said:


> that didn't take long........................





rydert said:


> possum.........who you think?


which one?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I fixed it!


----------



## kracker (Apr 19, 2013)

I think I still have an Uncle Lucius buzz...

FEAR THE 'FRO!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2013)

Howdy folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Chicken fried chicken, white gravey, greens, mashed taters, hashbrown casserole, bisquit.


----------



## rydert (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> which one?



possum da dog


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> I think I still have an Uncle Lucius buzz...
> 
> FEAR THE 'FRO!!





blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks!


HiyaBlood!


mudracing101 said:


> Chicken fried chicken, white gravey, greens, mashed taters, hashbrown casserole, bisquit.





rydert said:


> possum da dog


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

Fish fried white perch & sea bass filet's, french fries, hush puppies & cole slaw............ I'm fighting falling asleep 'cept the phone keeps ringing "Are the games called off yet????"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> I think I still have an Uncle Lucius buzz...
> 
> FEAR THE 'FRO!!



 Thanks, you saved me from the wormhole!! 

Now I've got to install a microwave in da cabinets.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Fish fried white perch & sea bass filet's, french fries, hush puppies & cole slaw............ I'm fighting falling asleep 'cept the phone keeps ringing "Are the games called off yet????"



I was about to fall asleep walkin around in the grocery store this morning! 

I just had some Doritos & Diet Coke! We may have catfish for dinner!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Fish fried white perch & sea bass filet's, french fries, hush puppies & cole slaw............ I'm fighting falling asleep 'cept the phone keeps ringing "Are the games called off yet????"



Love some fried fish


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, you saved me from the wormhole!!
> 
> Now I've got to install a microwave in da cabinets.


git bizzy!


Crickett said:


> I was about to fall asleep walkin around in the grocery store this morning!
> 
> I just had some Doritos & Diet Coke! We may have catfish for dinner!


I'm getting the left overs, so yeah, I'll have fish & fresh french fries for suppa!


mudracing101 said:


> Love some fried fish


 naw, really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> git bizzy!
> 
> I'm getting the left overs, so yeah, I'll have fish & fresh french fries for suppa!
> 
> naw, really?



yeah, really, i do


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah, really, i do


 I'm sure you do.............

Ok, rain has commenced to falling & the phone has ramped up too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2013)

So I guess when you call the cable company to activate your cable box, that automated lady doesn't understand "outside" when asked what room in the house you are in.  Surly I'm not the only person with a TV outside. 




Ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Love some fried fish



Fryin up some crappie filets tomorrow evenin wiff hushpuppies, big ol tater wedges, cole slaw, onyuns, cold beer, etc. 



Keebs said:


> git bizzy!
> 
> I'm getting the left overs, so yeah, I'll have fish & fresh french fries for suppa!
> 
> naw, really?



Waitin on da cordless drill battery to charge. Existing mounting bracket is the same, but the holes for da screws that hold it up tight to bottom of da cabinets pattern was off


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So I guess when you call the cable company to activate your cable box, that automated lady doesn't understand "outside" when asked what room in the house you are in.  Surly I'm not the only person with a TV outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bye , later, see ya , too da loo, feliz navidad


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fryin up some crappie filets tomorrow evenin wiff hushpuppies, big ol tater wedges, cole slaw, onyuns, cold beer, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Waitin on da cordless drill battery to charge. Existing mounting bracket is the same, but the holes for da screws that hold it up tight to bottom of da cabinets pattern was off



Thought you was coming down here for the country boil


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought you was coming down here for the country boil



You never answered me  I done went and made other plans


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You never answered me  I done went and made other plans



I had to go do something, and i was gonna pm it, cause "if you know who"  would of seen it , he/she would of wanted to show up


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I had to go do something, and i was gonna pm it, cause "if you know who"  would of seen it , he/she would of wanted to show up


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2013)

Gonna cut out early, ya'll behave.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So I guess when you call the cable company to activate your cable box, that automated lady doesn't understand "outside" when asked what room in the house you are in.  Surly I'm not the only person with a TV outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Fryin up some crappie filets tomorrow evenin wiff hushpuppies, big ol tater wedges, cole slaw, onyuns, cold beer, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Waitin on da cordless drill battery to charge. Existing mounting bracket is the same, but the holes for da screws that hold it up tight to bottom of da cabinets pattern was off





mudracing101 said:


> Bye , later, see ya , too da loo, feliz navidad





mudracing101 said:


> I had to go do something, and i was gonna pm it, cause "if you know who"  would of seen it , he/she would of wanted to show up





Jeff C. said:


>



I'mgonnatakemywittleredwagon&goplaysomewhereelse................


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Quitin time!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Quitin time!


 And I am gonna swim on outta here, turning the reins over to you, Snowsista!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Quitin time!






Hiya gal friend !!  






Looks like I'll be 4 wheeling most of the night . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And I am gonna swim on outta here, turning the reins over to you, Snowsista!


Oh boy,  what kind of trouble can I cause, Hmmmm


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mill  Ohhhh I wanna go too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'mgonnatakemywittleredwagon&goplaysomewhereelse................



Me too, neva got an invite! 



SnowHunter said:


> Quitin time!



I heard dat......thought I'd neva get that microwave stuck up in da hole. Made it fit!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Playin in da mud???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Man, it just keeps getting worse. The rains came early and when it hit, it hit HARD!!! On top of that, 3 club members showed up with another 5 on the way. It's gonna be a zoo tomorrow.
 On a different note, Bubbette's nephew was rushed to the hospital last night with a fever of 107 and possible meningitis. She left this morning for Panama City, and we don't know what the prognosis is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

I turned my little green light back on because it was bugging Bugsy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, it just keeps getting worse. The rains came early and when it hit, it hit HARD!!! On top of that, 3 club members showed up with another 5 on the way. It's gonna be a zoo tomorrow.
> On a different note, Bubbette's nephew was rushed to the hospital last night with a fever of 107 and possible meningitis. She left this morning for Panama City, and we don't know what the prognosis is.



Lordy, I hope he pulls out of that without any issues!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too, neva got an invite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Werkin in da mud . 




rhbama3 said:


> Man, it just keeps getting worse. The rains came early and when it hit, it hit HARD!!! On top of that, 3 club members showed up with another 5 on the way. It's gonna be a zoo tomorrow.
> On a different note, Bubbette's nephew was rushed to the hospital last night with a fever of 107 and possible meningitis. She left this morning for Panama City, and we don't know what the prognosis is.





Hope nephews condition improves rapidly .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Werkin in da mud .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just pretend it's playin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just pretend it's playin





Well, I am being paid to trash a company truck . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, it just keeps getting worse. The rains came early and when it hit, it hit HARD!!! On top of that, 3 club members showed up with another 5 on the way. It's gonna be a zoo tomorrow.
> On a different note, Bubbette's nephew was rushed to the hospital last night with a fever of 107 and possible meningitis. She left this morning for Panama City, and we don't know what the prognosis is.



Oh man, prayers for the nephew. 

I'm iffy about tomorrow. I know the roads are gonna be a MESS. I think I'll sleep in and go check cams around lunchtime. After all, I am off until Thursday next week.  

I like it when your little light is on.


----------



## Resica (Apr 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whatchu gonna do tomorrow?
> 
> 
> It's Hilter's burfday.


My mother's birthday too. I'll celebrate her day!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

Will be praying for the nephew, Wingman


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks, y'all!
Just got word that he's off the ventilator, and temp is down to 101, but still a little confused. Not surprising when a brain has been subjected to a fever that high. Just have to wait and see how it goes.
Snowy, that little ankle biter has grown up fast!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, it just keeps getting worse. The rains came early and when it hit, it hit HARD!!! On top of that, 3 club members showed up with another 5 on the way. It's gonna be a zoo tomorrow.
> On a different note, Bubbette's nephew was rushed to the hospital last night with a fever of 107 and possible meningitis. She left this morning for Panama City, and we don't know what the prognosis is.


Prayers for da nephew!


Resica said:


> My mother's birthday too. I'll celebrate her day!


YANK!!! How ya been!?!? still got snow?


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2013)

New Brake booster, rotors, shoes and pads...Now ill be able to see _and_ stop.

Well, after the rains goes away tomorrow and i can install it all...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, y'all!
> Just got word that he's off the ventilator, and temp is down to 101, but still a little confused. Not surprising when a brain has been subjected to a fever that high. Just have to wait and see how it goes.
> _*Snowy, that little ankle biter has grown up fast!*_


 Ain't she??!?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

slip said:


> New Brake booster, rotors, shoes and pads...Now ill be able to see _and_ stop.
> 
> Well, after the rains goes away tomorrow and i can install it all...


Darlin', you keep getting good on your mechanicing skills, I have a truck you can work on!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Hope everything works out well for the nephew rh.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2013)

She sure has


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope everything works out well for the nephew rh.



Thanks, Charlie.
 Did the Moultrie boys limit out up there? Did you post any pic's?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> She sure has


Tell her to QUIT!!!  My most *treasured* memory now is when she got out of the truck when we met up after my cousins viewing & her RUNNING to me!  Made my heart swell!  And shoot, even Ian gave me a hug!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Charlie.
> Did the Moultrie boys limit out up there? Did you post any pic's?



I posted a couple of pictures on this thread. They got three. The last one was an old bird that had 1 and a half inch spurs and about an 11" beard. It only weighed about 20 lbs but that is typical for older birds up here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I posted a couple of pictures on this thread. They got three. The last one was an old bird that had 1 and a half inch spurs and about an 11" beard. It only weighed about 20 lbs but that is typical for older birds up here.



I searched your history and found them. 20 pounds is a monster down here. All our birds average 16-18 pounds although mine weighed 19. Love the daggers in that pic!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I searched your history and found them. 20 pounds is a monster down here. All our birds average 16-18 pounds although mine weighed 19. Love the daggers in that pic!



The other two were around 24 lbs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The other two were around 24 lbs.



wow......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

Anybody can kill a turkey, I've only been turkey hunting 3 times and killed 4.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody can kill a turkey, I've only been turkey hunting 3 times and killed 4.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody can kill a turkey, I've only been turkey hunting 3 times and killed 4.



You gonna give our secrets away Quack.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You gonna give our secrets away Quack.



Y'all got yellow brick roads up in Kentucky too?


----------



## Resica (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Prayers for da nephew!
> 
> YANK!!! How ya been!?!? still got snow?



Hi Ya. No snow anymore.  Have to wait till fall I guess.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all got yellow brick roads up in Kentucky too?



Shhhhh


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2013)

Resica said:


> Hi Ya. No snow anymore.  Have to wait till fall I guess.


 Glad to see ya stop by, darlin'!


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody can kill a turkey, I've only been turkey hunting 3 times and killed 4.



It aint hard hunting at butter ball farms...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

slip said:


> It aint hard hunting at butter ball farms...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

slip said:


> It aint hard hunting at butter ball farms...






Jealous much ??? No No:


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealous much ??? No No:



Well considering i couldnt buy a gobble to save my life so far this year .... Yes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealous much ??? No No:



Wait...... That's my line. No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealous much ??? No No:



yes


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

We use dogs during the fall turkey season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait...... That's my line. No No:






Didn't think you'd mind ifn I borrowed it !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

Salmon patties (with lotsa hot sauce), black eyed peas (with Keebs pear relish) and creamed corn.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Heavy rain here this morning, my new rain gauge read 6" and it was still in the back seat of my truck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Heavy rain here this morning, my new rain gauge read 6" and it was still in the back seat of my truck.



been raining here snce 9:30am.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

Anybody here ever shot a snake out from under their truck with a magnum ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody here ever shot a snake out from under their truck with a magnum ???



Why did that remind you to bump a Daisy Duke thread? Whats the connection?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Why did that remind you to bump a Daisy Duke thread? Whats the connection?






Sheer boredom . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody here ever shot a snake out from under their truck with a magnum ???



Reminded me of that old story about the guy that caught a coyote, tied dynamite to him and he ran up under his new truck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm outta here. Got a 45 minute drive in the morning to sit under a tree and play with turkey calls till its time to come home.


----------



## Resica (Apr 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Glad to see ya stop by, darlin'!



Thank you. I should pop in more often.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

Hope everyone has a safe weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2013)

It's the weekend.  wheeeeeeee


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

Morning folks...


----------



## Hankus (Apr 20, 2013)

Whoo son, ol Hank had too much likker last night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks...





Good morning Rich, hope you are doing well???





Hankus said:


> Whoo son, ol Hank had too much likker last night






Hiya nephew, been dare, done dat.  Too old for that now adays.


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Whoo son, ol Hank had too much likker last night


Well, you know my favorite way of avoiding a hangover........keep on drankin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks...




And in the infamous words of Hdm03, you weren't even tryin . . . 






kracker said:


> Well, you know my favorite way of avoiding a hangover........keep on drankin'






Don't encourage him, I'm betting he's guzzling a cold beer, or a shot 'likker RIGHT now !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

Hot poke skins and hot sardines for breakfast !!  Mmmmmmm gooooooooood !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot poke skins and hot sardines for breakfast !!  Mmmmmmm gooooooooood !!!



Mornin.....I smell sausage fryin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....I smell sausage fryin!






Hey bro !!! Sausage is on my diet too !!  Dawn's been making some really good sausage, cheese and egg omelettes !!!



Gotta crash . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm thru for a while. Sitting on the 4-wheeler soaking wet from all the water dripping off trees. Didn't hear a single gobble near me and they should have been hammering it.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And in the infamous words of Hdm03, you weren't even tryin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at work, but jus as soon as I gits off 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm thru for a while. Sitting on the 4-wheeler soaking wet from all the water dripping off trees. Didn't hear a single gobble near me and they should have been hammering it.



Sometimes it jus bees that way


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bro !!! Sausage is on my diet too !!  Dawn's been making some really good sausage, cheese and egg omelettes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta crash . . .



Later Doc!! Sleep well...... 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm thru for a while. Sitting on the 4-wheeler soaking wet from all the water dripping off trees. Didn't hear a single gobble near me and they should have been hammering it.



Hey Jack, least you out there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Not at work, but jus as soon as I gits off
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it jus bees that way



You must be bout over that crud!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thru for a while. Sitting on the 4-wheeler soaking wet from all the water dripping off trees. Didn't hear a single gobble near me and they should have been hammering it.



At least you went. I'm sitting here bundled up in sweats and watching tv.  

It was pretty nasty looking and chilly at 6 this morning. I think I'll go out after lunch and have a look around, pull cards and listen for a while. 

That'll let me know if it's even worth my time to go in the morning. I'm really hoping the hens are nesting now and my boys are back.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You must be bout over that crud!!



Gettin close


----------



## Hankus (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> At least you went. I'm sitting here bundled up in sweats and watching tv.
> 
> It was pretty nasty looking and chilly at 6 this morning. I think I'll go out after lunch and have a look around, pull cards and listen for a while.
> 
> That'll let me know if it's even worth my time to go in the morning. I'm really hoping the hens are nesting now and my boys are back.



Wussy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> At least you went. I'm sitting here bundled up in sweats and watching tv.
> 
> It was pretty nasty looking and chilly at 6 this morning. I think I'll go out after lunch and have a look around, pull cards and listen for a while.
> 
> That'll let me know if it's even worth my time to go in the morning. I'm really hoping the hens are nesting now and my boys are back.



mid day can be productive when the hens are nesting.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Wussy



Yep.   

I was whipped last night for some reason.  

Woke up with too much laundry to be done. Figured I'd take care of that first.  




gobbleinwoods said:


> mid day can be productive when the hens are nesting.



For some reason, the "twins" as I call them, were showing up regularly around 11 and 3 every day. Then a hen appeared, then they all disappeared. 

Actually, ALL of my gobblers disappeared.  

Not sure if it's the dog pound across the road and his antics or hens. I've got chufa going in three plots but nuttin messing with it. I don't know what is going on but I'm the only one turkey hunting that place. I'm gonna go back out and take a look around after lunch. 

I'm about ready to just give it up.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 20, 2013)

Coffee! 

Morning y'all! 

Such a beautimous day so far


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Coffee!
> 
> Morning y'all!
> 
> Such a beautimous day so far



Mornin Shmoo, Lawd it is beautiful  but I need to get on da mower.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Coffee!
> 
> Morning y'all!
> 
> Such a beautimous day so far



Kind of back and forth here. Sunny and breezy, then dark, cloudy and windy as heck. 

I HAVE GOT TO GO TO THE LEASE but I can't get motivated for love nor money. Okay, well money would motivate me... the hopes of a gobbler motivate me.  

Last load of laundry going. When I get it in the dryer, I'll head out.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Shmoo, Lawd it is beautiful  but I need to get on da mower.



Morning Shmoo 

Already huh? At least ya can work on the tan 




turtlebug said:


> Kind of back and forth here. Sunny and breezy, then dark, cloudy and windy as heck.
> 
> I HAVE GOT TO GO TO THE LEASE but I can't get motivated for love nor money. Okay, well money would motivate me... the hopes of a gobbler motivate me.
> 
> Last load of laundry going. When I get it in the dryer, I'll head out.



Oh ick..clouds be gone! Just sunny with a slight breeze up here. Clear skies! Hopefully yer gobblers show up! Nothing more frustrating then going out and sitting all day and not seeing squat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Kind of back and forth here. Sunny and breezy, then dark, cloudy and windy as heck.
> 
> I HAVE GOT TO GO TO THE LEASE but I can't get motivated for love nor money. Okay, well money would motivate me... the hopes of a gobbler motivate me.
> 
> Last load of laundry going. When I get it in the dryer, I'll head out.





SnowHunter said:


> Morning Shmoo
> 
> Already huh? At least ya can work on the tan
> 
> ...



I'd better get goin, got stuff to do before I fry up a mess of crappie this evenin!

Shmoo, I've already cut it twice and got a slight sunburn 

Turtle,  Good Luck this AFT! 

Any day in the outdoors on a beautiful day like today is better'n sittin inside.

Later Gals!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2013)

Lordy what a Beautiful Day!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

We are having Dogwood winter here. It was in the low 40's this morning. We still got Blackberry winter to go.


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

4/20....seems like I was suppossed to remind the hippies about this day being important to them, I just can't remember what it was.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> 4/20....seems like I was suppossed to remind the hippies about this day being important to them, I just can't remember what it was.......






Puff, puff pass doooooooood !!!


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2013)

Lawd i cant stop eating.


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawd i cant stop eating.



Has no relation to the two above posts ... before anybody says anything.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> 4/20....seems like I was suppossed to remind the hippies about this day being important to them, I just can't remember what it was.......





Hooked On Quack said:


> Puff, puff pass doooooooood !!!





slip said:


> Lawd i cant stop eating.





slip said:


> Has no relation to the two above posts ... before anybody says anything.


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Has no relation to the two above posts ... before anybody says anything.


Don't be holding back on me and Quack, hey that rhymes........me and Quack, get it





Where's them porkskins?????


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Slip Slipped.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Don't be holding back on me and Quack, hey that rhymes........me and Quack, get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...






NEVER again will I eat hot pork skins and hot sardines for breakfast, that stuff is KILLIN me now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NEVER again will I eat hot pork skins and hot sardines for breakfast, that stuff is KILLIN me now.



Love me some hot Sardines. I would rather add my own hot sauce though instead of the ones that come with sauce on them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

I also like the Jalepeno vienna sausages.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Love me some hot Sardines. I would rather add my own hot sauce though instead of the ones that come with sauce on them.






Actually these were "fish steaks", not sardines, guess it's purty much all the same ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Atter noon boyz n gurlz. Bout time for a EWnDC






Get in line bro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2013)

Worked til 4 this mernin, came home, sleeped a couple hrs and went out and sprayed 14 yards....im burning the candle at bowf ends lately!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Worked til 4 this mernin, came home, sleeped a couple hrs and went out and sprayed 14 yards....im burning the candle at bowf ends lately!


It's better than the alternative.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm sleeping late tomorrow. May go and put some trailcams out in unexplored area's in the afternoon. I'm on call next week so that'll give me time to get an idea of where ANY gobblers may be left.
Every year the birds go silent in the 2nd half of the season usually about the 1st of May. Wondering if the quiet time hit two weeks earier this year despite the cold snaps.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sleeping late tomorrow. May go and put some trailcams out in unexplored area's in the afternoon. I'm on call next week so that'll give me time to get an idea of where ANY gobblers may be left.
> Every year the birds go silent in the 2nd half of the season usually about the 1st of May. Wondering if the quiet time hit two weeks earier this year despite the cold snaps.



I got 2150 pictures in seven days.

I have one masked bandit on camera.

The rest are JUNK.  

I didn't check the others. I wasn't even in the mood to be out there today. Shouldn't have went. Now I wish I wouldn't have went. 

Depressed.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Puff, puff pass doooooooood !!!





slip said:


> Lawd i cant stop eating.





slip said:


> Has no relation to the two above posts ... before anybody says anything.







turtlebug said:


> I got 2150 pictures in seven days.
> 
> I have one masked bandit on camera.
> 
> ...



I finally got to go this morning for the 1st time this season!  Only heard 1 gobble! We tried to move in closer & I reckon with 4 of us tromping thru all the brush we made too much noise Kinda hard taking both kids to hunt when you have to do a lot of walking. But we had a good morning just spending it with them in the woods.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

WooHoo!!!

Abbey got invited by VSU to go play 7 concerts in 7 countries next summer!!! 

Her band director nominated her for it and we got the letter today. 

They'll be gone 16 days and will play concerts in...
London
France
Switzerland 
Liechtenstein
Austria
Italy
Germany

Lots of sightseeing too. 

She's worried about the cost but we told her to let us take care of that. 

I'm so proud of my baby. 


A little jealous too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got 2150 pictures in seven days.
> 
> I have one masked bandit on camera.
> 
> ...



Man, i REALLY hate to hear that. 
We had 10 people hunting on the lease this morning and only one bird was heard way across the property line at the back of shortgate. I'm sleeping late tomorrow and then gonna put out every trail cam i own off the middle road and off the county road. Give it 12 days and then see if a gobbler still exists on the place.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> Abbey got invited by VSU to go play 7 concerts in 7 countries next summer!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>



Yeah, we're a little happy.  

She said "But I don't have a passport".    

Told her we'd take care of that too. 

Parents can go too....  I'm sure she'd feel better if one of us could go, but I doubt that can happen. I'm just happy she got invited. I told her to imagine how great it would look on her college applications to say that she had played concerts in seven European countries.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Evening youngsters.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngsters.



Evening KyDawg.  


No turkeys for me today. Turkey vultures... just not gobblers.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Evening KyDawg.
> 
> 
> No turkeys for me today. Turkey vultures... just not gobblers.



Maybe it is time to go to Morven and get some of that good seafood.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> Abbey got invited by VSU to go play 7 concerts in 7 countries next summer!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> Abbey got invited by VSU to go play 7 concerts in 7 countries next summer!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Evening kracker, what you listening to tonight?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks y'all. 

Of course we're having to look up every single country and their points of interest on the internet right now.    

I think she's ALMOST as excited as we are.


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2013)

Got teh brake booster done before running out of day light. I didnt get up til 2pm and didnt get started until after 4 so that mighta had something to do with it...

Holy cow im glad i didnt pay $200 bucks for something that took me 30 mins to do my self.

And holy cow i can stop in under 100 yards now.
Will finish the rest in the daylight tomorrow...gotta borrow my neighbors jack cause this little 2 an a half ton dont go high enough to get the tires off the ground.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Got teh brake booster done before running out of day light. I didnt get up til 2pm and didnt get started until after 4 so that mighta had something to do with it...
> 
> Holy cow im glad i didnt pay $200 bucks for something that took me 30 mins to do my self.
> 
> ...



Be sure and block it up Slip. Those jacks fail sometimes.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Congrats!!!!



Twice in one day and weren't even tryin. You go kracker


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening kracker, what you listening to tonight?


Evening Sir. I'm still on my Uncle Lucius kick...


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Twice in one day and weren't even tryin. You go kracker


I know, now all them Beva boys gonna be mad at me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening Sir. I'm still on my Uncle Lucius kick...



First time I had heard them. They are good.


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> First time I had heard them. They are good.


Finally got to see them last Thursday night, they opened for Shooter Jennings and then played as his band. They kick dumptruck loads of booty.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Finally got to see them last Thursday night, they opened for Shooter Jennings and then played as his band. They kick dumptruck loads of booty.



I been listening to a little bluegrass tonight. James King, 30 years of farming is my favorite.


----------



## kracker (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I been listening to a little bluegrass tonight. James King, 30 years of farming is my favorite.


I checked 'em out on youtube. Good stuff...


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Be sure and block it up Slip. Those jacks fail sometimes.



Yessir. As claustrophobic as i am, i dont like being under the thing when its on its own feet...The thought of it falling on any part of me, makes my eye twitch.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Yessir. As claustrophobic as i am, i dont like being under the thing when its on its own feet...The thought of it falling on any part of me, makes my eye twitch.



And be sure there is not a Copperhead under it.


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And be sure there is not a Copperhead under it.




Ill have the 30-06 on stand by


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> I checked 'em out on youtube. Good stuff...



Thought I would share it. Maybe somebody else might like it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2013)

You need tappin juice to keep your toes up with dem boys


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Sunday Morning to you Gobblin.  I went back and read the past three pages just to see who shot what and how many times they shot it !!!  Also listened to the Blue Grass video as well.  Yep, it started a toe tapping thing real quick while listening to it.

I waited on you to bring some good hot fresh brewed coffee and I am glad that I did.  A cup or two should help me get my rear in gear for sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

After 4 straight days of getting up at 0430 and going turkey hunting, i decided to sleep in this morning. Slept hard for 10 hours and it sure felt good! Gonna leave and put trailcams out in a little while, then come home and unload the truck. Got to get back into this whole work mode again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

Mornin folks.....got to find somethin to do today, besides mow grass. Got mine done yesterday, but there's another. Just ain't feelin it today, yet.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> After 4 straight days of getting up at 0430 and going turkey hunting, i decided to sleep in this morning. Slept hard for 10 hours and it sure felt good! Gonna leave and put trailcams out in a little while, then come home and unload the truck. Got to get back into this whole work mode again.




Robert, when I uploaded 5,049 photos from 7 cameras last night, I thought about you when I saw these two photos.  These are from two different camera locations on my property.  Sure hope that you can get your limit before the season ends but it is going to be hard to top your one from last week though.

If you notice, these birds were out traveling during the middle of the day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think our breeding season is over in Stewart county. The birds usually go silent in the second half, and its about that time. It's really a weird place. The hens don't talk much and the Gobblers have no pattern as to what a good day to gobble is. 
Limiting out there is a fantasy. I'm just grateful to have killed the one i did.
Oh, and i'd shoot both those birds in your pic's.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2013)

Them ol yota v6s gots way too much stuff on the engine


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Them ol yota v6s gots way too much stuff on the engine



Take some off!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

34 and frost this morning. My Blueberries were just blooming, guess they are history.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2013)

Had an old friend drop by and see me yesterday !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hunted hard all weekend. Must have walked 10 miles. Heard two lousy gobbles that sounded a half a mile away. 

I'll be back out there next week.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> Abbey got invited by VSU to go play 7 concerts in 7 countries next summer!!!
> 
> ...


 Tbug, I PROMISE, if I win any kind of lottery between now & when she leaves, I'm giving her some for the trip!
Howdy folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hunted hard all weekend. Must have walked 10 miles. Heard two lousy gobbles that sounded a half a mile away.
> 
> I'll be back out there next week.



Pretty much the same for me except i burned 3 vacation days for the same result.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Tbug, I PROMISE, if I win any kind of lottery between now & when she leaves, I'm giving her some for the trip!
> Howdy folks!



x2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2013)

I really need to be finishing up my taxes.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really need to be finishing up my taxes.


 deadline was last week.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

Decided to get on the tractor and bushog the pasture. Taking a break and eating a crappie sammich, and no, not crappy!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had an old friend drop by and see me yesterday !!


How old  Hope he's OK. How far'd he drop



Keebs said:


> Tbug, I PROMISE, if I win any kind of lottery between now & when she leaves, I'm giving her some for the trip!
> Howdy folks!


Me too! That is WAY COOL!!!!!! 
I was a band geek myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Decided to get on the tractor and bushog the pasture. Taking a break and eating a crappie sammich, and no, not crappy!!



Still cool here, think I will head over to Smokey Bones and have some Ribs and beer, while the wife shops.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 21, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> Abbey got invited by VSU to go play 7 concerts in 7 countries next summer!!!
> 
> ...



Woo Hoo is right. Tell Abbey congrats for me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Tbug, I PROMISE, if I win any kind of lottery between now & when she leaves, I'm giving her some for the trip!
> Howdy folks!



Don't forget about me. I need to fund a trip to uh...er...uh...somewhere.


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2013)

Got to sleep at 3:00am, back up at 4:30am to pick up a buddy and hunt .... Hunted until 1:30pm and didnt hear or see a thing. Notta thing. Came home with one small morel mushroom and that sucker was good in the bacon grease but thats it. 

Least i hope that was a morel.


Need to get started on the rotors, shoes and pads ... Kinda sweepy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

For da band geeks!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How old  Hope he's OK. How far'd he drop
> 
> 
> Me too! That is WAY COOL!!!!!!
> I was a band geek myself.


AND a fooball playa!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Don't forget about me. I need to fund a trip to uh...er...uh...somewhere.


noted......


slip said:


> Got to sleep at 3:00am, back up at 4:30am to pick up a buddy and hunt .... Hunted until 1:30pm and didnt hear or see a thing. Notta thing. Came home with one small morel mushroom and that sucker was good in the bacon grease but thats it.
> 
> Least i hope that was a morel.
> 
> ...


I wanna try a morel........... don't know that they grow this far south though...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

Back to bush hoggin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> deadline was last week.............




Had to file an extension again this year. .






Jeff C. said:


> Back to bush hoggin!







Spent a few hours scraping my roads the other day, much easier to drank beer and bush hawging than scraping.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to file an extension again this year. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't answer my question


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> AND a fooball playa!!!
> 
> Defensive End I might add and on Special Team.
> 
> A Bar in Statesboro was our main sponsor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to file an extension again this year. .
> 
> .


Made too much money to count it all by April 15th huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How old  Hope he's OK. How far'd he drop
> 
> 
> Me too! That is WAY COOL!!!!!!
> I was a band geek myself.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't answer my question





He used to be my neighbor, moved to Lake City, Florida about 10 yrs ago, beat cancer, and had some family business to take care of, and came by to see his old bud and have a few beers and shots. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Made too much money to count it all by April 15th huh?






Wish that was the case Hugh, having to deal with Dawn's selling of her business etc, kinda thru a wrench in the deal.

Just trying to get a dolla BACK, instead of paying again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> H
> Wish that was the case Hugh, having to deal with Dawn's selling of her business etc, kinda thru a wrench in the deal.
> 
> Just trying to get a dolla BACK, instead of paying again.


You mean she ain't cuttin hair no mo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean she ain't cuttin hair no mo?





She's still cutting hair, 2 days a week here, and 2 days in Mville, but instead of being a owner/operator she's "station" renting now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's still cutting hair, 2 days a week here, and 2 days in Mville, but instead of being a owner/operator she's "station" renting now.


Prolly a lot less headaches that way.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > AND a fooball playa!!!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

Question, do any of ya'll know Kendall Bearden?  Is he even still around & where he is from?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

I was NOT even trying!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I was NOT even trying!


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2013)

Lovely ... when they put the lug nuts back on at the shop they didnt hand thread them ... Looks like ill be taking it back after work tomorrow to get stripped lug nuts removed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Soooooo, Who knows how to put up a poll here
I'd LOVE to see who trust our gooberment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

I hate blood thinners.......unless I'm drankin'em!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Soooooo, Who knows how to put up a poll here
> I'd LOVE to see who trust our gooberment.



See new Avy!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate blood thinners.......unless I'm drankin'em!!!



 Lawd I've had enough for boff uf us today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> See new Avy!!!



yeaup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd I've had enough for boff uf us today.



Well then


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well then



yeup.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Look........ I gots one eye closed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

KEEBS where you at


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look........ I gots one eye closed.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KEEBS where you at


get yo phone handy, then you'll know!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



yep.Thank GAWD we aint got no R2D2 cookers in da yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.Thank GAWD we aint got no R2D2 cookers in da yard.



Open da other eye!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> get yo phone handy, then you'll know!


Feelin da love sista I like hearin ya roosters. 



Jeff C. said:


> Open da other eye!



Then erythings out a focus. H22 put his old R2D2 grills that were the yard out of view. 

seriously........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

sleep late, eat lunch with bubbette, spend the afternoon putting out SEVEN trailcams all across the lease, load up the 4-wheeler, unload the 4-wheeler, try to retrace entire route looking for beeper and sunglasses, of course not found, load up 4-wheeler, come home, start call tomorrow. Sux to be me....sttill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feelin da love sista I like hearin ya roosters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get some video, quick!! 



rhbama3 said:


> sleep late, eat lunch with bubbette, spend the afternoon putting out SEVEN trailcams all across the lease, load up the 4-wheeler, unload the 4-wheeler, try to retrace entire route looking for beeper and sunglasses, of course not found, load up 4-wheeler, come home, start call tomorrow. Sux to be me....sttill.



Sorry, bro!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feelin da love sista I like hearin ya roosters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to record some for you to save like Nicodemus did for me, his "Seminole Music" is my ring tone.......... Hey, I need a R2D2 grill/smoker to learn on, don't throw that one awya!No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

<------------- MizT's lasagna is da bomb!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <------------- MizT's lasagna is da bomb!



I'm sure its better than the chicken wings and tater wedges that Bubbette is bringing home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

Brownies are good too!!


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Lovely ... when they put the lug nuts back on at the shop they didnt hand thread them ... Looks like ill be taking it back after work tomorrow to get stripped lug nuts removed.



Neighbor with his own shop saved the day. Should  be able to get started after work tomorrow now... "One day project" 3 days later ...


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, and i guess them morels were really morels. Aint seen any purple walruses with wings yet. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

What did I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Oh, and i guess them morels were really morels. Aint seen any purple walruses with wings yet. Kinda disappointing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What did I miss?



slip didn trip!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

I had a couple of camera's out but only had two turkey pic's and more hog pic's than i bothered saving. We do have some colorful porkers roaming around:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I had a couple of camera's out but only had two turkey pic's and more hog pic's than i bothered saving. We do have some colorful porkers roaming around:



Dang at the pigs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I had a couple of camera's out but only had two turkey pic's and more hog pic's than i bothered saving. We do have some colorful porkers roaming around:



You should trade places with your camera.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Neighbor with his own shop saved the day. Should  be able to get started after work tomorrow now... "One day project" 3 days later ...


better late than never!


slip said:


> Oh, and i guess them morels were really morels. Aint seen any purple walruses with wings yet. Kinda disappointing.


I STILL wanna try a morel!!!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> What did I miss?


 I dunno, you know?????


rhbama3 said:


> I had a couple of camera's out but only had two turkey pic's and more hog pic's than i bothered saving. We do have some colorful porkers roaming around:


bacon, bacon, bacon.......git bizzy!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang at the pigs!!



Just wait till i download all the pics next week. Most of the turkey tracks i saw were at road intersections but i put som cam's in some foodplots. The winter oats are topping out and the hogs are wearing them out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You should trade places with your camera.



I'm just glad to know a turkey still lives around there. It's gonna be a long two weeks till i can get back over to the lease and try to kill him.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just glad to know a turkey still lives around there. It's gonna be a long two weeks till i can get back over to the lease and try to kill him.



Call in to work and tell them that you need to visit your sick cousin in Ky.


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> slip didn trip!


I need to find the red ones with the white spots.

I hear if you live, its a real good time.


Keebs said:


> better late than never!
> 
> I STILL wanna try a morel!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yep, better late than never... Just funny how "easy" and "simple" stuff never is!

Well then, come up here and hunt em with me. Maybe find a turkey too...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

New Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Kept looking for you to walk into Smokey Bones in Bowling Green today Jeff.


----------



## kracker (Apr 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate blood thinners.......unless I'm drankin'em!!!


I'm right there with you, Jeffro...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Evening Mr kracker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kept looking for you to walk into Smokey Bones in Bowling Green today Jeff.



Wish I could have! Tell that sweet lady Ms. Linda hello for me, next chance ya get. 



kracker said:


> I'm right there with you, Jeffro...



Man, I barely scratched my arm pickin up some big limbs while bush hoggin today. Thought I'never get it to quit bleedin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Going after them turkeys by myself in the morning. Wish rh was here to call them in for me. My calling skills leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Going after them turkeys by myself in the morning. Wish rh was here to call them in for me. My calling skills leaves something to be desired.



I never had any luck with, "herrrre gobble gobble gobble".


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Going after them turkeys by myself in the morning. Wish rh was here to call them in for me. My calling skills leaves something to be desired.



May have to ride up there with them Moultrie boys next year. 
I'll call and video and you shoot the first one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> May have to ride up there with them Moultrie boys next year.
> I'll call and video and you shoot the first one.



That wont be hard to arrange. You just have to bring raw oysters or mullet roe.


----------



## kracker (Apr 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr kracker.


Evening Sir!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Well then, come up here and hunt em with me. Maybe find a turkey too...


Darlin', I get excited just goin to Tifton, I'd be uncontainable if I got to come up to your neck of the woods!I just hope you get you a turkey AND more morels!

Later ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2013)

Nite nite, kids!


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2013)

Took off my shirt and had two bite size pieces of chicken fall out. Made flossies night, but how in the world have i been walking around since 4pm with half my dinner IN my shirt.



Reckon i need some sleep...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had an old friend drop by and see me yesterday !!


We was 10 minutes away, and was going to stop by to let you see Mason!!...........Rode right by your house, but you blew us off!!

Hope that was really good old friend!!

BTW

I wasn't trying!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 22, 2013)

OK, the weekend is GONE and now we must face the workweek head-on.   First, I need some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to get my eyes open though.

Carry on my fellow drivelers!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2013)

Rolled over for 20 more winks this morning.  Now I need coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 22, 2013)

Coffee! Wifi!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

'Mornin, back on days .


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> BTW
> 
> I wasn't trying!!




Oh no....not you too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Oh no....not you too!


 even Mod's aren't immune!
Ok, gotta hit da books and figure the deposit!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Coffee! _*Wifi!*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Mernin y'all.....lil breezy/chilly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> even Mod's aren't immune!
> Ok, gotta hit da books and figure the *deposit!*



Need my acct # ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mornin trouble makers. 


I'm ready for Summer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I wasn't trying!!







Mornin ya'll. It was a good weekend Keebs, why was i not informed about a Ttown trip


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2013)

Good morning folks.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Need my acct # ?


suuuuuuuure..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin trouble makers.
> 
> 
> I'm ready for Summer!


me too, 'cause that'll mean it's closer to deer season!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll. It was a good weekend Keebs, why was i not informed about a Ttown trip


Last minute, I meant I was getting another counter top oven........ phones sure didn't work right, I texted as soon as we sat down at Applebee's, was gonna swing by your place on the way out....... 


hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks.....


mernin.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> suuuuuuuure..............
> 
> me too, 'cause that'll mean it's closer to deer season!
> 
> ...



My new phone works sometimes and sometimes it dont at the house. I've sent texts and people not get them for a few hours later. Same with receiving them. You should of stopped by, we were up till 1:30.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin trouble makers.
> 
> 
> I'm ready for Summer!



Trouble makers-yeah, Summer-no!! Mernin 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll. It was a good weekend Keebs, why was i not informed about a Ttown trip



Moanin.....Yes it twas!! 



hdm03 said:


> Good morning folks.....



Mornin, bro!! 



mudracing101 said:


> My new phone works sometimes and sometimes it dont at the house. I've sent texts and people not get them for a few hours later. Same with receiving them. You should of stopped by, we were up till 1:30.
> 
> View attachment 727123



 OH Lawd!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My new phone works sometimes and sometimes it dont at the house. I've sent texts and people not get them for a few hours later. Same with receiving them. You should of stopped by, we were up till 1:30.
> 
> View attachment 727123


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My new phone works sometimes and sometimes it dont at the house. I've sent texts and people not get them for a few hours later. Same with receiving them. You should of stopped by, we were up till 1:30.
> 
> View attachment 727123


I don't have google earf on my wittle phone, I'da needed directions!  That's why you texted back at 1:25 AM, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Might as well start the moanin off right!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

Man I hate listing stuff in the S&S. Only two ads?  Had to go back and combine everything. 

You know y'all need some Dooney & Bourke purses, a Kindle Fire and some Lacrosse boots.   

I guess I'm gonna have to break down and have a yard sale since I can't list but so much at a time. 
I'd sure rather box it up and ship it than have strangers trampling through my yard giving my dog a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man I hate listing stuff in the S&S. Only two ads?  Had to go back and combine everything.
> 
> You know y'all need some Dooney & Bourke purses, a Kindle Fire and some Lacrosse boots.
> 
> ...



BRB


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

Dadgum it! Curse my itty bitty feet!: But I do like the duffel bag!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dadgum it! Curse my itty bitty feet!: But I do like the duffel bag!





I scoured the net for over a year looking for that darned thing. I FINALLY found one, brand new with the tags and I've never even used it. It's great if you've got kids or something I guess. I just never realized how big it truly was.  

With Bait still looking for a job and me having pretty much no hours the last two weeks, I figured I'd start cleaning out the closets and getting rid of things I don't use/need.  

I might have to look into renting a booth at a flea market or something. I just don't want to have to deal with a bunch of folks coming to my house/yard.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I scoured the net for over a year looking for that darned thing. I FINALLY found one, brand new with the tags and I've never even used it. It's great if you've got kids or something I guess. I just never realized how big it truly was.
> 
> With Bait still looking for a job and me having pretty much no hours the last two weeks, I figured I'd start cleaning out the closets and getting rid of things I don't use/need.
> 
> I might have to look into renting a booth at a flea market or something. I just don't want to have to deal with a bunch of folks coming to my house/yard.



I hear ya! I HATE having a yard sale! You get all kindsa weirdos trying rummage thru your garage trying buy things that ain't for sale even after you've clearly told them NOTHING inside is for sale! 
I need to list my snake boots in the S&S. I want some muck boots. I don't like lacing up my boots. I just wanna be able to slip a pair on.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dadgum it! Curse my itty bitty feet!: But I do like the duffel bag!


Mine ain't "itty bitty", but they're still too big for me..... I'd love both pair of those shoes!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mine ain't "itty bitty", but they're still too big for me..... I'd love both pair of those shoes!



For a nominal fee, I can stuff enough TP in the toes that you'll never know.      

The boots are just a little snug. I get all panicky trying to take them off. I bought those before they came out with the ladies line. The 8 was too big but they didn't make a 7.5 so I settled for the 7. 

The Roper shoes just... well I just have never worn them in the three years since I bought them.  

I guess I'm at that age where if I have to put so much effort into getting dressed that I can't wear my tennis shoes, if it ain't sandals, Crocs or my snake boots, I ain't wearing it.  

(For the record, I do have a few pair of dress shoes)


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, time for a shower and to get dressed. Gotta take Mini-Me for her checkup with the Derm this afternoon.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mine ain't "itty bitty", but they're still too big for me..... I'd love both pair of those shoes!


I wear a 6......the same size my 11year old wears! 



turtlebug said:


> For a nominal fee, I can stuff enough TP in the toes that you'll never know.
> 
> The boots are just a little snug. I get all panicky trying to take them off. I bought those before they came out with the ladies line. The 8 was too big but they didn't make a 7.5 so I settled for the 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> For a nominal fee, I can stuff enough TP in the toes that you'll never know.
> 
> The boots are just a little snug. I get all panicky trying to take them off. I bought those before they came out with the ladies line. The 8 was too big but they didn't make a 7.5 so I settled for the 7.
> 
> ...


No No: nope, I had to do that growing up (stuff the shoes) and that is one thing I SWORE I would never have to do when I got older........... maybe that is where my shoe fetish came from........  I wear a 6 - 6.5 mens 7's slip just a little too much.........and an 8 womens, of course, depending on cut & width...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning, everybody!
Day one of a call week and just renewed my medical license online. You'd think they would at least say thank you when you finished instead of "payment accepted. Print this page for your records."


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> For a nominal fee, I can stuff enough TP in the toes that you'll never know.
> 
> The boots are just a little snug. I get all panicky trying to take them off. I bought those before they came out with the ladies line. The 8 was too big but they didn't make a 7.5 so I settled for the 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm getting hawngray .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2013)

<------- Ritz crackers and Palmetto cheese. Good stuff. 

http://www.pimentocheese.com/mobile/


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting hawngray .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- Ritz crackers and Palmetto cheese. Good stuff.



Gettin hungry myself!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hungry myself!


 me too...........


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, everybody!
> Day one of a call week and just renewed my medical license online. You'd think they would at least say thank you when you finished instead of "payment accepted. Print this page for your records."



It could be worse, they could say "We find you competent since you were able to punch in your credit card number successfully".  




Jeff C. said:


>




Not funny. No No:

You should see everyone scatter when I come in from the woods. They know I'm gonna be going from person to person asking for help to take my snake boots off.  

It's like if they get stuck, I can't breathe. 

I should probably go back to zippers or laces.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hungry myself!





Keebs said:


> me too...........



Just cut up a tater and am boiling it to go with my leftover meatloaf.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- Ritz crackers and Palmetto cheese. Good stuff.
> 
> http://www.pimentocheese.com/mobile/



I love me some pimentocheese


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It could be worse, they could say "We find you competent since you were able to punch in your credit card number successfully _Without injuring yourself_ ".



fixed it for ya!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just cut up a tater and am boiling it to go with my leftover meatloaf.


 I got some good hamburger helper (mexican cornbread stuff), steamed corn & chips, gonna be a good lunch!


Crickett said:


> fixed it for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too...........



Gettin ready to do sumpin about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







turtlebug said:


> It could be worse, they could say "We find you competent since you were able to punch in your credit card number successfully".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was too!! 

 Should went to da size 8! 





turtlebug said:


> Just cut up a tater and am boiling it to go with my leftover meatloaf.



Crappie filets, hushpuppies, fries, coleslaw.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2013)

FYI for all you SOWEGA'ians. 

GISA 1st round State Play-off for Soccer for us will be tomorrow afternoon at Deerfield-Windsor, 2500 Nottingham Way, Albany, at 6pm. It'll be a down and back, 7+hour round trip event plus game time for us, because Wednesday the kids have school, and also if they somehow manage to win tomorrow they'll be in the second round playoff somewhere else in the state on Wednesday. 

Sorry there won't be time for a dinner date on this one, but if  you wanna come see the boy play (don't expect much) then that's where we'll be.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready to do sumpin about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ended up mixin the hb helper into the corn, chips on da side, still good!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> FYI for all you SOWEGA'ians.
> 
> GISA 1st round State Play-off for Soccer for us will be tomorrow afternoon at Deerfield-Windsor, 2500 Nottingham Way, Albany, at 6pm. It'll be a down and back, 7+hour round trip event plus game time for us, because Wednesday the kids have school, and also if they somehow manage to win tomorrow they'll be in the second round playoff somewhere else in the state on Wednesday.
> 
> Sorry there won't be time for a dinner date on this one, but if  you wanna come see the boy play (don't expect much) then that's where we'll be.


Hey, if ya see Tommy, tell him YOU'RE the one that gave Dink the turquoise ring, that'll help him make a connection!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ended up mixin the hb helper into the corn, chips on da side, still good!
> 
> Hey, if ya see Tommy, tell him YOU'RE the one that gave Dink the turquoise ring, that'll help him make a connection!


10-4, sure you can't be there?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 10-4, sure you can't be there?


not during the week......... sowwy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not during the week......... sowwy


Your drive will be a good 6 hours shorter than mine.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your drive will be a good 6 hours shorter than mine.


 I know...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

Grilled poke chops, peas and butterbeans with some stewed squash and onions . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Next time y'all fry some fish, mix up this lil cajun rub. You can thank me later! 

Salt=1.5 tbls.
Black pepper=1.5 tsp.
White pepper=1 tsp.
Red pepper=1/2 tsp.
Paprika=1 tsp.
Thyme=1 tsp.
Onion powder(not salt)=1/2 to 1 tsp. to taste
Garlic powder(not salt)=1/2 to 1 tsp. to taste

Take about 1.5 tbls. and add to flour, mix well.

Take the remaining rub and sprinkle all over fish filets, then dredge in seasoned flour and fry til lightly golden.

It's gooood on chicken nuggets too!

It's not hot..........try it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FYI for all you SOWEGA'ians.
> 
> GISA 1st round State Play-off for Soccer for us will be tomorrow afternoon at Deerfield-Windsor, 2500 Nottingham Way, Albany, at 6pm. It'll be a down and back, 7+hour round trip event plus game time for us, because Wednesday the kids have school, and also if they somehow manage to win tomorrow they'll be in the second round playoff somewhere else in the state on Wednesday.
> 
> Sorry there won't be time for a dinner date on this one, but if  you wanna come see the boy play (don't expect much) then that's where we'll be.



Hugh, holler if they get closer. I'm a soccer fan! Wish him luck from the Jag and I.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, well, well!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Next time y'all fry some fish, mix up this lil cajun rub. You can thank me later!
> 
> Salt=1.5 tbls.
> Black pepper=1.5 tsp.
> ...





Definetely gonna try this !!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, well, well!



You were trying really hard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hugh, holler if they get closer. I'm a soccer fan! Wish him luck from the Jag and I.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You were trying really hard





It's DD's birfday !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's DD's birfday !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>








Whaaaaaa ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Definetely gonna try this !!




I think you'll like it, Doc! 



hdm03 said:


> You were trying really hard



I hardly try! 



Keebs said:


>



What?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Next time y'all fry some fish, mix up this lil cajun rub. You can thank me later!
> 
> Salt=1.5 tbls.
> Black pepper=1.5 tsp.
> ...



Definitely gonna haveta try this!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, well, well!






Jeff C. said:


> Next time y'all fry some fish, mix up this lil cajun rub. You can thank me later!
> 
> Salt=1.5 tbls.
> Black pepper=1.5 tsp.
> ...



Gonna fry fish this week, i'll try it.
Sonic chili cheese dog and chili cheese tots , thats whats fo lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaa ???





Jeff C. said:


> What?


youtoo???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Bee Removal is EXPENSIVE!!!!!!!!!! then thangs gotta die, ain't gonna be no "removal" for them!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

whoever told me how to convert youtube vids to mp3s should be shot.... i cant seem to concentrate while i have music downloading!!! oh and i need a whole pack of CDS.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> whoever told me how to convert youtube vids to mp3s should be shot.... i cant seem to concentrate while i have music downloading!!! oh and i need a whole pack of CDS.....


huh?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Bee Removal is EXPENSIVE!!!!!!!!!! then thangs gotta die, ain't gonna be no "removal" for them!



tennis racket
bb gun
big stick
dynamite.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> tennis racket
> bb gun
> big stick
> dynamite.......


HONEY Bee.......... in your granmothers chimney!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HONEY Bee.......... in your granmothers chimney!



ohhhh uhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

1994, Joe Diffie comin' out my radio
I'm just a country boy with a farmer's tan
So help me girl I'll be your Pick-Up Man
How 'bout a night to remember and a fifth of Goose
'Bout to bust out my honky-tonk attitude
A little feel good you ain't never felt before
I'm talkin' 1994


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ohhhh uhmmmmmmmmm


uuuummmmmm, yeah..............


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> uuuummmmmm, yeah..............



do you have any blank cds im trying to make some cds for booger but im out


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> do you have any blank cds im trying to make some cds for booger but im out


I may have a few.............. not sure if they're any good or not...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I may have a few.............. not sure if they're any good or not...........



i can try em.. almost missed a garth song on gac time capsule!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> i can try em.. almost missed a garth song on gac time capsule!!!!


oh no you di'int!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> 1994, Joe Diffie comin' out my radio
> I'm just a country boy with a farmer's tan
> So help me girl I'll be your Pick-Up Man
> How 'bout a night to remember and a fifth of Goose
> ...



Love me some Joe Diffie!!!! 

Who sangs the song you're talkin' bout?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh no you di'int!



hushh im still gonna marry him one day........


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Love me some Joe Diffie!!!!
> 
> Who sangs the song you're talkin' bout?



meee too

Jason Aldean...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> hushh im still gonna marry him one day........


toolate............. sorry, had to break it to you.........


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> toolate............. sorry, had to break it to you.........



as long as im alive and hes alive it aint toolate


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> as long as im alive and hes alive it aint toolate





Hooked On Quack said:


>


 I know, right?


hdm03 said:


>


youdidn'tgetdamemo!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?
> 
> youdidn'tgetdamemo!!!!!!



whaaaaaa????


ok booger just went back to sleep time to try and finish this paper


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> whaaaaaa????
> 
> 
> ok booger just went back to sleep time to try and finish this paper


nuttin.............. get your work done!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

Now back to our scheduled dribbling . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now back to our scheduled dribbling . . .


yes dear...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes dear...............


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> nuttin.............. get your work done!




wellll that lasted all of 5 mins!!!

Grrrrrrr, cant concentrate with a screaming baby!!!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 22, 2013)

4am was loooong time ago......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2013)

sssshshshshshshshhhhhh, I'm outta here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2013)

later yall


----------



## Crickett (Apr 22, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> 1994, Joe Diffie comin' out my radio
> I'm just a country boy with a farmer's tan
> So help me girl I'll be your Pick-Up Man
> How 'bout a night to remember and a fifth of Goose
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

'Bout time for a cold one for the ride home !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

It is time for a cold one Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is time for a cold one Quack.



How'd the huntin go?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd the huntin go?



Not too good. Only got to hunt about three hours. Saw a couple of nice birds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Not too good. Only got to hunt about three hours. Saw a couple of nice birds.






Just curious Uncle Charlie, how do you know they were "nice???"   They could of been really mean and nasty birds, ya know, kinda like Muslims???


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just curious Uncle Charlie, how do you know they were "nice???"   They could of been really mean and nasty birds, ya know, kinda like Muslims???



Well they kinda stood there and let me look at them from afar.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

Heads Up!  Bubbette is on Facebook looking for plumber suggestions.  

I'm sure Wobbert-Woo!  is gonna have a good story soon.


----------



## kracker (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Heads Up!  Bubbette is on Facebook looking for plumber suggestions.
> 
> I'm sure Wobbert-Woo!  is gonna have a good story soon.


I'll bet Bubbettes story will be better.


----------



## kracker (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well they kinda stood there and let me look at them from afar.





.22 mag . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

kracker said:


>



That's what you get for not trying!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> .22 mag . . .



I was thinking 204.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'll bet Bubbettes story will be better.



Apparently Wobbert-Woo!  isn't home so he might actually be innocent for real this time.    


I shouldn't laugh, it sounds bad. 

But can you blame me for my first thoughts being "What in the heck did Wobbert do this time?"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Apparently Wobbert-Woo!  isn't home so he might actually be innocent for real this time.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't laugh, it sounds bad.
> ...



No wonder she's frantically trying to locate a plumber!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No wonder she's frantically trying to locate a plumber!



Yep, he is the Cliff Huxtable of home repair.  

I can just see Bubbette sending him on a wild goose chase so the plumber gets there before him.    

ROBBERT! JUST CALL THE MAN!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2013)

This is why you hand thread lug nuts before using the impact wrench. Since the shop messed it up, the shop made it right and replaced the rotors and pads today for free. Course i already had the parts, just couldnt get the tires off!

It was the same way on the other side, and we havent gotten to the back tires yet. Im sure they're the same, just didnt have time today. They'll be replacing what ever needs it back there too. For free.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

slip said:


> This is why you hand thread nug nuts before using the impact wrench. Since the shop messed it up, the shop made it right and replaced the rotors and pads today for free. Course i already had the parts, just couldnt get the tires off!
> 
> It was the same way on the other side, and we havent gotten to the back tires yet. Im sure they're the same, just didnt have time today. They'll be replacing what ever needs it back there too. For free.



They must have thought they were a Nascar tire changer


----------



## kracker (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They must have thought they were a Nascar tire changer


That's what I thought when Slip first mentioned it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2013)

nice slip, glad they are repairing it.

Monday is in the rear view.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> That's what I thought when Slip first mentioned it...



Me too....and the pictures prove it now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh Lawd!!!! The Jag just told me that sex will make him live longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2013)

Evening Mr gobblein.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2013)

I go to work, come home, go to a buddys house to pick up a turkey call, and then get a phone call that the bathrooms flooded. Calling a plumber tomorrow because i know even less about plumbing than i do electricity.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Apparently Wobbert-Woo!  isn't home so he might actually be innocent for real this time.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't laugh, it sounds bad.
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> No wonder she's frantically trying to locate a plumber!





turtlebug said:


> Yep, he is the Cliff Huxtable of home repair.
> 
> I can just see Bubbette sending him on a wild goose chase so the plumber gets there before him.
> 
> ROBBERT! JUST CALL THE MAN!!!



Yep!!.........Get a real plumber in there before Robert gets home, and hurts himself!!!!

The Plumbers bill may be cheaper than the doctors bill!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I go to work, come home, go to a buddys house to pick up a turkey call, and then get a phone call that the bathrooms flooded. Calling a plumber tomorrow because i know even less about plumbing than i do electricity.



Good move, plumbing can be a royal pain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!.........Get a real plumber in there before Robert gets home, and hurts himself!!!!
> 
> The Plumbers bill may be cheaper than the doctors bill!!



Things might have been different THIS time. Doubtful though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Things might have been different THIS time. Doubtful though.



You're too big to get all crunched up in small spaces anyway.


----------



## kracker (Apr 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawd!!!! The Jag just told me that sex will make him live longer.


That may be true. Putting up with the women are what will drive him to an early grave...


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2013)

FREEDOM OF SPEECH  ... its the 3rd amendment right!!!
*holds up 3 fingers angerly*

Lawd, i cant stop watching "Dog and beth" on CMT... Like driving past a back wreck, you dont wanna look .... but you cant help it.


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2013)

slip said:


> FREEDOM OF SPEECH  ... its the 3rd amendment right!!!
> *holds up 3 fingers angerly*
> 
> Lawd, i cant stop watching "Dog and beth" on CMT... Like driving past a back wreck, you dont wanna look .... but you cant help it.


"The thought of Beth in a bikini just sorta ruins Hawaii for me" Tim Wilson.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2013)

White screen gone now. It's like watching paint dry.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2013)

Mernin paint chip eaters.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin paint chip eaters.



happy twosday messican

caffeine or oj your choice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> happy twosday messican
> 
> caffeine or oj your choice


OJ, already got mine goin, preciate it though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 23, 2013)

Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  I got an extra hour of sleep and now I don't know how to act this morning.

I will be glad to take a couple of cups of hot fresh brewed coffee this morning.  However, I don't think the coffee is going to help me with this crazy allergy that has been driving me nuts for about a week or so.  Maybe a quart of Bacardi 151 might help though...........what the heck, even if it doesn't, I probably wouldn't know it for at least a day or two !!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2013)

Goot morning ever body ....hey...and I weren't even trying .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Mornin youngins....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2013)

Alright, which one of you was needing a pedicure?    

A man and his nail polish


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm gonna pop some tags, only got twenty dolla's in my pocket....


Mornin peoples


----------



## Crickett (Apr 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawd, i cant stop watching "Dog and beth" on CMT... Like driving past a back wreck, you dont wanna look .... but you cant help it.




If you wanna see what a real bounty hunter does you need to ride along with my hubby on a recovery! 



turtlebug said:


> Alright, which one of you was needing a pedicure?
> 
> A man and his nail polish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

Today's my Friday !!! 



Good morning ya'll !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

where'd Monday go?????????


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna pop some tags, only got twenty dolla's in my pocket....
> 
> 
> Mornin peoples



That ain the way it goes


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> That ain the way it goes


~wiggle~wiggle~wiggle~???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

I've got 10 Sawtooth oaks, 4 Eastern redbuds, and 1 Bald Cypress to plant. Just have to figure out where to stick'em.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> That ain the way it goes



St. George's Day????  Stop making up holidays!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh and good morning folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna pop some tags, only got twenty dolla's in my pocket....
> 
> 
> Mornin peoples
















Keebs said:


> ~wiggle~wiggle~wiggle~???



wrong song, silly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> St. George's Day????  Stop making up holidays!









I'm guessing Lauren won't know . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wrong song, silly.


I figured it was!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> St. George's Day????  Stop making up holidays!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing Lauren won't know . . .



It be, fo real.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

5 mo working days then 2 weeks vacation,  swing by Keebs on our way to PCB, then 7 days of sun, fun and perhaps a drank or 10 .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> nobody better be tryin'



Tryin' what?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got 10 Sawtooth oaks, 4 Eastern redbuds, and 1 Bald Cypress to plant. Just have to figure out where to stick'em.



Where'd you get the sawtooths and how much?


I need som'mo to go in my yard.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

werent' tryin


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing Lauren won't know . . .





Hornet22 said:


> It be, fo real.



Tomorrow is Administrative Assistant Day!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> werent' tryin



You were trying really hard


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo working days then 2 weeks vacation,  swing by Keebs on our way to PCB, then 7 days of sun, fun and perhaps a drank or 10 .


2 weeks   You aint gonna make it.



stringmusic said:


> nobody better be tryin'



What we tryin for


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tomorrow is Administrative Assistant Day!


Da whole office is gettin' some gooood BBQ tomorrow fo lunch!! 


hdm03 said:


> You were trying really hard



Was not tryin', I was just postin' and then I looked up and there I was, wasn't even tryin' one bit


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What we tryin for



Some people around here try really really really really hard to be the first person to post at the top of a new page, I don't do that though, I just post and then I look up, and I'm at the top of the page, not even tryin' one bit, it just happens without me tryin.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo working days then 2 weeks vacation,  swing by Keebs on our way to PCB, then 7 days of sun, fun and perhaps a drank or 10 .


I love the beach....................



mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 weeks   You aint gonna make it.
> 
> 
> 
> _*What we tryin for*_


Idjit of the month aaaaaaaaaannnnnnddddddd guess who won it????


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Some people around here try really really really really hard to be the first person to post at the top of a new page, I don't do that though, I just post and then I look up, and I'm at the top of the page, not even tryin' one bit, it just happens without me tryin.



Your nose just grew out from my computer screen and poked me in the eye.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Some people around here try really really really really hard to be the first person to post at the top of a new page, I don't do that though, I just post and then I look up, and I'm at the top of the page, not even tryin' one bit, it just happens without me tryin.


I don't get it. 


turtlebug said:


> Your nose just grew out from my computer screen and poked me in the eye.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Idjit of the month aaaaaaaaaannnnnnddddddd guess who won it????


Whadu I get? 



turtlebug said:


> Your nose just grew out from my computer screen and poked me in the eye.



You need an eye patch?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whadu I get?
> 
> 
> 
> You need an eye patch?



More like an eye transplant. That sucker was still growin.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't get it.



I don't either, that's how you know I ain't tryin.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> More like an eye transplant. That sucker was still growin.



You would be really cool if you got a glass eye.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna pop some tags, only got twenty dolla's in my pocket....
> 
> 
> Mornin peoples



I like that song!! Its funny!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Where'd you get the sawtooths and how much?
> 
> 
> I need som'mo to go in my yard.



Got'em fo free from my sister, dug'em up from under one of hers when they were just sprouts off dropped acorns. Put them in pots for a year, now they are about a foot or so and ready to go in the ground.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2013)

Just accidentally learned something new. Did y'all know; If you hold down the ctrl-key while using the scroll wheel on your mouse it will enable you to zoom in or out on the page? 

WHO KNEW?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just accidentally learned something new. Did y'all know; If you hold down the ctrl-key while using the scroll wheel on your mouse it will enable you to zoom in or out on the page?
> 
> WHO KNEW?



Well; I'll be....... Did not know that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just accidentally learned something new. Did y'all know; If you hold down the ctrl-key while using the scroll wheel on your mouse it will enable you to zoom in or out on the page?
> 
> WHO KNEW?







Wow, kewl !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Tomorrow is Administrative Assistant Day!






What are you doing up there at the top 'o da page ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just accidentally learned something new. Did y'all know; If you hold down the ctrl-key while using the scroll wheel on your mouse it will enable you to zoom in or out on the page?
> 
> WHO KNEW?



In the words of the late great Johnny Carson, "I did not know that!"

No worky on laptop.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just accidentally learned something new. Did y'all know; If you hold down the ctrl-key while using the scroll wheel on your mouse it will enable you to zoom in or out on the page?
> 
> WHO KNEW?



I knew but I wouldn't gonna tell y'all!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



You got that song stuck in yo head too


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that song stuck in yo head too





turtlebug said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What are you doing up there at the top 'o da page ???



What you talkin' about?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What you talkin' about?






Grrrrrrr, somebody is trickin on me . No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, somebody is trickin on me . No No:



It's that no good Strang; he be tryin' harder than usual this merning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

What's fo dinner/lunch ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinner/lunch ???


deer back strap cooked in a Portabella mushroom sauce over noodles!


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinner/lunch ???


Waffle House. Fiesta omelet and double order of hashbrowns...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinner/lunch ???



Baby Spinach Salad with Vidalia Dressing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinner/lunch ???




Suasage sammich on toasted whole wheat Sammich skinnys.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinner/lunch ???



Ham sammich, greek yogurt, celery and blue cheese.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> Waffle House. Fiesta omelet and double order of hashbrowns...


I love hashbrowns!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Baby Spinach Salad with Vidalia Dressing


tooooo healthy!!!!!!! but I DO like the Vidalia Dressing!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> deer back strap cooked in a Portabella mushroom sauce over noodles!



Uhhhh wheres my plate????


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

Baby back ribs and slaw !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

Nicodemus got me GOOD in PBradley's thread !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ham and cheese sammich and fruit salad. Back to work


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2013)

Haaaaay y'all ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nicodemus got me GOOD in PBradley's thread !!





He sho did! I had one or two, but they weren't postable


----------



## Crickett (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I love hashbrowns!!!!!
> 
> tooooo healthy!!!!!!! but I DO like the Vidalia Dressing!



Well it did have bacon bits on it so it wasn't entirely healthy!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Uhhhh wheres my plate????
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


oooppppsssstoolate!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Baby back ribs and slaw !!


I LOVE babybackribs!!!!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Ham and cheese sammich and fruit salad. Back to work


 Hi there!


blood on the ground said:


> Haaaaay y'all ..


BLOOOD!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ham and cheese sammich and fruit salad. Back to work





blood on the ground said:


> Haaaaay y'all ..



Howdy, you two!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Suasage sammich on toasted whole wheat Sammich skinnys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


>




OH yeah?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2013)

You no its hard times when purchaseyou the store brand of Vienna sausages


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2013)

hey......what chall doing?......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You no its hard times when purchaseyou the store brand of Vienna sausages



Slather wiff MUSTARD....all will be well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Slather wiff MUSTARD....all will be well!!



Or HOT SAUCE....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Slather wiff MUSTARD....all will be well!!





Jeff C. said:


> Or HOT SAUCE....



Or *BOF*.....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......what chall doing?......



Hey Dirt!  Where ya been little fella?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Where is dat Strang......I know he'll be tryin'


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not tryin at all


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

it just worked out that way


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Boom......that just happened


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

Somebody's gonna try to smoke a kid in da cafe


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......what chall doing?......



Waitin on you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Boom......that just happened



Cheater!! 



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins



Howdy Pops!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody's gonna try to smoke a kid in da cafe



A baby goat?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody's gonna try to smoke a kid in da cafe





I saw that!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

Hdm, are you real tired right now from tryin so hard?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH yeah?


yep!


blood on the ground said:


> You no its hard times when purchaseyou the store brand of Vienna sausages


you do what ya gotta do!


rydert said:


> hey......what chall doing?......


nuttin...........


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins


Hey Pops!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody's gonna try to smoke a kid in da cafe


wonder what kinda papers they'll use????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hdm, are you real tired right now from tryin so hard?



Not really; I'm in pretty good shape


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Not really; I'm in pretty good shape - - -you do know round is a shape, right?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Not really; I'm in pretty good shape



Are you in good enough shape to wear applebottom jeans?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Are you in good enough shape to wear applebottom jeans?



Heck ya!  And I look sexy in them too!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



It's not nice to pick on da fat kid


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Are you in good enough shape to wear applebottom jeans?



Shawty got low low low


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shawty got low low low





Those nanners be gettin low!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2013)

I went home with the waitress
 The way I always do
 How was I to know
 She was with the
 Russians, too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> I went home with the waitress
> The way I always do
> How was I to know
> She was with the
> Russians, too?



Dark White.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dark White.


nuh-uh...........send lawyers, money & stuffff.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuh-uh...........send lawyers, money & stuffff.........




I like me some Warren Zevon!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I like me some Warren Zevon!


I thought you liked Dark White............. make up my mind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you liked Dark White............. make up my mind!



That's what I was listening to!


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I like me some Warren Zevon!


Me too! I've been on a mild Warren kick lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> Me too! I've been on a mild Warren kick lately.



Aahooo....Aahoooo!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was listening to!





kracker said:


> Me too! I've been on a mild Warren kick lately.





Jeff C. said:


> Aahooo....Aahoooo!!


you two worrrrryy me some days..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you two worrrrryy me some days..............



Nuttin to worry bout.....just a couple of music buffs!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shawty got low low low



uh uh, now you got that stuck in my head
waffle house, bacon cheese steak , hasbrowns wif da chili and jal. peppers


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin to worry bout.....just a couple of music buffs!!





mudracing101 said:


> uh uh, now you got that stuck in my head
> waffle house, bacon cheese steak , hasbrowns wif da chili and jal. peppers


kinda late with that report, aren't ya?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2013)

Man im doing good!!! I have only drank 3 nights this week!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> kinda late with that report, aren't ya?



Been busy , but it was too good not to say anything


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Man im doing good!!! I have only drank 3 nights this week!!!



Me too


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

DANG Maggies time, she keeps roamin off and goin swimin in the ponds around here. She crossed the road this time


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Man im doing good!!! I have only drank 3 nights this week!!!


 I thought it was smokin er'y one was quitin, not drankin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> DANG Maggies time, she keeps roamin off and goin swimin in the ponds around here. She crossed the road this time


 build her her own pool, Daddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> build her her own pool, Daddy!



She's got a little pond on this side of the road...and 2 bigguns.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She's got a little pond on this side of the road...and 2 bigguns.


She just needed to see the wild side..............


Ok, that's it, I'm outta here folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> She just needed to see the wild side..............
> 
> 
> Ok, that's it, I'm outta here folks!



You forget someone


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by stringmusic
> 
> ...



What about the boots with the fur????


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

slip said:


>





X2, this place is steady going down hill ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2013)

evening to all my babes and bro's!
Long day at work and now waiting on roto rooter to get here tomorrow and empty the septic tank. This is gonna get ugly. Got at least one wax ring to replace, and just hope the drain field is okay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2013)

My buddy Pookie is a Nazi mod . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> evening to all my babes and bro's!
> Long day at work and now waiting on roto rooter to get here tomorrow and empty the septic tank. This is gonna get ugly. Got at least one wax ring to replace, and just hope the drain field is okay.



You would have been better off up here trying to get that big old Long beard closer than 50 yards to me. Thinking about taking Quack's advice.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2, this place is steady going down hill ...



Fo Reel


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2, this place is steady going down hill ...



At my age it's a whole lot easier to go downhill than da udder way. More frins there too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My buddy Pookie is a Nazi mod . . .



Wha' for? I copied and pasted 243Savages Video sticky and added a tutorial. I thought i was being helpful. 


KyDawg said:


> You would have been better off up here trying to get that big old Long beard closer than 50 yards to me. Thinking about taking Quack's advice.


Maybe next year. I got a feeling i got a HUGE plumbing bill headed my way in the next two days.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Mr kracker I was listening to a little Chapin tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mr kracker I was listening to a little Chapin tonight.



The world became a sadder place when Harry died. I think of my father every time i hear "Cats in the cradle". 
Harry, Gordon Lightfoot, Jim Croce, those guys knew how to put heart and soul into music.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The world became a sadder place when Harry died. I think of my father every time i hear "Cats in the cradle".
> Harry, Gordon Lightfoot, Jim Croce, those guys knew how to put heart and soul into music.



x5 that song reminds me so much of my Dad rh.


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mr kracker I was listening to a little Chapin tonight.


Evening Sir, great song you picked, I've been listening to good ol' Dale Watson and His Lonestars a bit more lately.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

And I should have said me too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> x5 that song reminds me so much of my Dad rh.



 to our fathers.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 23, 2013)

To fathers


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2013)

evening Cuz Hankus, Uncle kracker, and Mattech( not sure what relation yet).


----------



## Hankus (Apr 23, 2013)

Evenin bamer


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2013)

To our Fathers, never knew how smart mine was until I realized how dumb I was.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> To our Fathers, never knew how smart mine was until I realized how dumb I was.



They's a pile mine's taut me fer sure


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2013)

Evening bama...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> To fathers




I miss both of my Dads!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2013)

Double shifts suck


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Night, y'all!


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2013)

Night bama, I'm done myself...


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:
			
		

> The world became a sadder place when Harry died. I think of my father every time i hear "Cats in the cradle".
> Harry, Gordon Lightfoot, Jim Croce, those guys knew how to put heart and soul into music.



I love cats in the cradle, i actually have it on my mp3 player


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2013)

Remember it is only uphill one way and some think this site is going the other way.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 24, 2013)

I know that it is Hump Day but I decided to get an extra hour of sleep again.  

Got to get back in the normal routine again.  Now I just need a couple of cups of coffee to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I need to eat a little breakfast so that I can take some more allergy medicine too.  I am tired of sneezing, sinus drainage, watery scratchy eyes, blowing my nose so I can breathe, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mornin drivelers. Off to the land of Japanese Industry.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Goooooood Mornin!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin drivelers. Off to the land of Japanese Industry.




Neil, I did meet the President and had a discussion with him and several other personnel up there last week.  That is a rather large facility for sure.  I also hope to be doing some business over on your side of the plant in the near future as well.



SnowHunter said:


> Goooooood Mornin!




Snowey, You and I must have swapped alarm clocks recently because you have been getting up earlier and I have been sleeping later for some reason.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Neil, I did meet the President and had a discussion with him and several other personnel up there last week.  That is a rather large facility for sure.  I also hope to be doing some business over on your side of the plant in the near future as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 blame the school bus schedule  6am is not my wake up time of choice


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 24, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> blame the school bus schedule  6am is not my wake up time of choice




Now I fully understand why then.  Yep, you are right, the school bus schedule can really cause an "interruptus of the sleep schedule".


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

time to get the time cards done!
Ya'll have a great day, see ya in a bit...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## rydert (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is it lunchtime yet?



I be hongry too...........................


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> I be hongry too...........................



What we gonna eat?


----------



## rydert (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What we gonna eat?



pork chop sammich so would be good.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Moanin kids....waitin on a repairman for ice maker


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....waitin on a repairman for ice maker



I did my own ice maker repair. Used duct tape and a wine cork. It worked


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I did my own ice maker repair. Used duct tape and a wine cork. It worked



Mine is dispensing about 50-60% crushed when cubes are selected. I called the 800 # for service and they told me that's how it worked.  I wasn't settling for that!! Glad I bought the extended warranty.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine is dispensing about 50-60% crushed when cubes are selected. I called the 800 # for service and they told me that's how it worked.  I wasn't settling for that!! Glad I bought the extended warranty.


 I like crushed ice.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like crushed ice.......



I don't, especially when it's supposed to be dispensing cubes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I like crushed ice.......





Jeff C. said:


> I don't, especially when it's supposed to be dispensing cubes.


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine is dispensing about 50-60% crushed when cubes are selected. I called the 800 # for service and they told me that's how it worked.  I wasn't settling for that!! Glad I bought the extended warranty.



Mine does that also, but just overlooked it. If they fix it update how, maybe I can fix mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>







mattech said:


> Mine does that also, but just overlooked it. If they fix it update how, maybe I can fix mine.



Will do! Mine is a Samsung. It was Samsung that told me that's how it's supposed to dispense it  I asked them, "then why do you have a separate cubed and  crushed selector?"  They didn't have much of an explanation. No No:


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2013)

Moaning everybody!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't, especially when it's supposed to be dispensing cubes.





mudracing101 said:


>


<---concession stand popcorn.........


boneboy96 said:


> Moaning everybody!


 Hi, BB!


I just got a shock......... checked the local funeral home page (I always make sure I'm not there) saw where a young girl had passed away.  Her & LilD used to stay at the same sitter........... she wasn't but 24.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

Morning youngins, raining and 40 degrees in Ky. this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I just got a shock......... checked the local funeral home page (I always make sure I'm not there) saw where a young girl had passed away.  Her & LilD used to stay at the same sitter........... she wasn't but 24.


 Dang! That's so sad! 


My husband's cousin passed away last April. She was only 24 too! Sadly she took her own life!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, raining and 40 degrees in Ky. this morning.


 40???  Man, that's NIIIIIICE!


Crickett said:


> Dang! That's so sad!
> 
> 
> My husband's cousin passed away last April. She was only 24 too! Sadly she took her own life!


I haven't heard what happened to this one, got messages out to a couple friends........ I haven't seen the child in years, but it's still a shocker......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 40???  Man, that's NIIIIIICE!
> 
> I haven't heard what happened to this one, got messages out to a couple friends........ I haven't seen the child in years, but it's still a shocker......



 40 ,,, hush, i'm ready to go swimmin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 40???  Man, that's NIIIIIICE!
> 
> I haven't heard what happened to this one, got messages out to a couple friends........ I haven't seen the child in years, but it's still a shocker......



40 would be nice right now. It's hot today in the plant


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Moaning everybody!



Moanin brother! 



Keebs said:


> <---concession stand popcorn.........
> 
> Hi, BB!
> 
> ...



Dang! 



KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, raining and 40 degrees in Ky. this morning.



Moanin Pops.....cloudin up here too.



mudracing101 said:


> 40 ,,, hush, i'm ready to go swimmin



I'm ready for Fall!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> 40 ,,, hush, i'm ready to go swimmin



Wanted to go chase a turkey, but this weather is just to nasty. Guess it will be a good day to stay in and get caught up on my napping.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:



Your boy is trying to quit smoking; but he'll keep on dipping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:











KyDawg said:


> Wanted to go chase a turkey, but this weather is just to nasty. Guess it will be a good day to stay in and get caught up on my napping.



Repairman will be here in a couple minutes, hope I can learn to speak Indian purty quick!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Your boy is trying to quit smoking; but he'll keep on dipping.





He's an idjit like all the rest . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Repairman will be here in a couple minutes, hope I can learn to speak Indian purty quick!



I take that back Japanese.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's an idjit like all the rest . . .



Speaking of; have ya heard from your other boy Seth?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

Not even tryin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Speaking of; have ya heard from your other boy Seth?





Talked to him on FB a while back .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh well, that was a quick fix. He just changed out the entire ice maker. We'll see how it works after it makes all new ice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs, check yo mail .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2013)

Mernin kids, only 8hrs on the clock tonight ...it will almost be like having the day off...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, only 8hrs on the clock tonight ...it will almost be like having the day off...



Werd!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Quiet up in here!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Quiet up in here!



sho is


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs, check yo mail .


I LOVE that story.......... no matter how many times I read it, I read it again!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, only 8hrs on the clock tonight ...it will almost be like having the day off...





Jeff C. said:


> Quiet up in here!





hdm03 said:


> sho is


well, it was...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE that story.......... no matter how many times I read it, I read it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It gave Dawn da sadz .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Long horn steak, baked tater, and a salad. On the way back i swung thru the drive thru and got me a blizzard


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It gave Dawn da sadz .



Well , now go give her the happys big boy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well , now go give her the happys big boy






She's gone to work, now I gotz the sadz . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It gave Dawn da sadz .


 I can imagine...........


mudracing101 said:


> Long horn steak, baked tater, and a salad. On the way back i swung thru the drive thru and got me a blizzard


idontlikeyou!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's gone to work, now I gotz the sadz . . .



Pop a top, it'll give you the happys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Long horn steak, baked tater, and a salad. On the way back i swung thru the drive thru and got me a blizzard



Dang Mud. You eatin FINE today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2013)

Bet i just seen sumthin yall aint ever seen..... I just seen 2 grown dudes riding the same motorcycle!!! LOL


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Bet i just seen sumthin yall aint ever seen..... I just seen 2 grown dudes riding the same motorcycle!!! LOL



Did the dude riding b....um, in the back have is arms wrapped around the dude in the front?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Bet i just seen sumthin yall aint ever seen..... I just seen 2 grown dudes riding the same motorcycle!!! LOL



You right. I aint neva seen dat. No No: And theys lots of motorcycles and them little scooter things in Athens. 
Girls don't look THAT bad on them scooters, but I have to giggle when I see a grown man on one.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You right. I aint neva seen dat. No No: And theys lots of motorcycles and them little scooter things in Athens.
> Girls don't look THAT bad on them scooters, but I have to giggle when I see a grown man on one.



I ride a Harley and I laugh to the point of almost wrecking when a dude on a scooter does "the wave" when we pass on the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Bet i just seen sumthin yall aint ever seen..... I just seen 2 grown dudes riding the same motorcycle!!! LOL



Lil TOO cozy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I ride a Harley and I laugh to the point of almost wrecking when a dude on a scooter does "the wave" when we pass on the road.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil TOO cozy!



Where they wearing chaps?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where they wearing chaps?



Probably the one in front.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Mud. You eatin FINE everyday!


 doesn't he????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Cain't stop eatin these dark chocolate M&M's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cain't stop eatin these dark chocolate M&M's



It's OK. I hear dark chocolate aint as bad for ya as the other. Eat away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Gettin a lil nappy headed!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Time to head to da house. Ya'll behave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pop a top, it'll give you the happys




I likes da way you thank !! 





hdm03 said:


> I ride a Harley and I laugh to the point of almost wrecking when a dude on a scooter does "the wave" when we pass on the road.





Can I ride on the back of yo Harley ???


----------



## rydert (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I ride a Harley and I laugh to the point of almost wrecking when a dude on a scooter does "the wave" when we pass on the road.







mrs. hornet22 said:


>







I ride a scooter........what cha trying to say?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> I ride a scooter........what cha trying to say?






I dunno Dirt, folks ought not make fun of you scooter riders, just 'cause they ride those big ole fancy Harleys.No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can I ride on the back of yo Harley ???



Heck yeah!  Hold on tight!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> I ride a scooter........what cha trying to say?



It didn't say anything; I was wavin' at ya


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It didn't say anything; I was wavin' at ya



What kinda Harley you got?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Heck yeah!  Hold on tight!



I'll ride in da side cart!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What kinda Harley you got?



03' Softail Deuce


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> 03' Softail Deuce



Sweet ride!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't had me a drank since yesterdey; I am thirsty!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

hungry..............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2013)

bout that time......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Heck yeah!  Hold on tight!




OH heck yeah, you know I'll dig in !!! 





hdm03 said:


> 03' Softail Deuce





Love me some "Softail..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice lil nap!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2013)

MMMMUUUUUUUUDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let's goooo!!!!!!!!!!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MMMMUUUUUUUUDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Let's goooo!!!!!!!!!!
> Bye ya'll!






Why you hollerin???  Geeeeeeeeeeze.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2013)

Lawd almighty TSA is a freaking joke.

Last time some how while going thru X-ray my wallet got knocked out of the bin and onto the floor, almost getting lost for good ... So this time i tucked it into my shoe in the bin so that wouldnt happen again. This was fine leaving ATL but the lady wanted to have a melt down over it in NYC. She started going through the bin and then sat my shoes on my gorget, i reached over to move my gorget so it dont get broke and she grabbed my hand. Told her if that gets broke we're really going to have problems. She said "no problem i just want to THOROUGHLY search it again" (Meaning the bin with my shoes and everything from my pockets) ... So she does, and put it all thru X-ray again....I get my stuff back and go to put my shoes on ... Bam big metal tin of burts bees lip balm between the toes.

Real freakin "thorough" lady, you missed a big metal tin of lip balm.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawd almighty TSA is a freaking joke.
> 
> Last time some how while going thru X-ray my wallet got knocked out of the bin and onto the floor, almost getting lost for good ... So this time i tucked it into my shoe in the bin so that wouldnt happen again. This was fine leaving ATL but the lady wanted to have a melt down over it in NYC. She started going through the bin and then sat my shoes on my gorget, i reached over to move my gorget so it dont get broke and she grabbed my hand. Told her if that gets broke we're really going to have problems. She said "no problem i just want to THOROUGHLY search it again" (Meaning the bin with my shoes and everything from my pockets) ... So she does, and put it all thru X-ray again....I get my stuff back and go to put my shoes on ... Bam big metal tin of burts bees lip balm between the toes.
> 
> Real freakin "thorough" lady, you missed a big metal tin of lip balm.......



Buncha idjits!!


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep them TSA folks is a real bunch of winners....Even took nekkid pitchers of me...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 24, 2013)

The no-see-ums are out of control.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Yep them TSA folks is a real bunch of winners....Even took nekkid pitchers of me...



Did you tell em kiddy-porn was against the law?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2013)

drizzling here.  enough to stay inside not enough to do anything including wash the pollen away.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey y'all! What's happening in here?


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey y'all! What's happening in here?


Looks like everybody is eating supper or sumpin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey y'all! What's happening in here?





kracker said:


> Looks like everybody is eating supper or sumpin'




Howdy Y'all. Yep, just finished cajun stuffed pork loin and a couple of sides.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drizzling here.  enough to stay inside not enough to do anything including wash the pollen away.



Evenin gobble, nothin here yet.


----------



## rydert (Apr 24, 2013)

Baloney sammich ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bammers and repairing toilet plumbing DO NOT mix. 
It took 3 wax rings, 2 new flanges( with hardware), and a buddy of Helen's from church( Industrial plumber), to get one toilet fixed. Also, the septic tank was emptied and the lines cleaned out. I think we're good now.


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2013)

Working on a t-bone steak ala carte....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Working on a t-bone steak ala carte....



We having messican takeout for dinner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We having messican takeout for dinner.


Tip my peeps good now, ya hear?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bammers and repairing toilet plumbing DO NOT mix.
> It took 3 wax rings, 2 new flanges( with hardware), and a buddy of Helen's from church( Industrial plumber), to get one toilet fixed. Also, the septic tank was emptied and the lines cleaned out. I think we're good now.



All I ever have to do to mine is change out a 2x6 every once and a while.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> All I ever have to do to mine is change out a 2x6 every once and a while.



porch rail too high?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> porch rail too high?



That wasn't funny.   


Yes it was.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> porch rail too high?





KyDawg said:


> That wasn't funny.
> 
> 
> Yes it was.





Good evening folks!!..........I do believe the folks at work are trying to see just how far they can push me!!

Spent the whole day today giving forklift driving tests!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!..........I do believe the folks at work are trying to see just how far they can push me!!
> 
> Spent the whole day today giving forklift driving tests!!



How many of them failed it because they did not look back before putting it in reverse? Been thru that before.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How many of them failed it because they did not look back before putting it in reverse? Been thru that before.


None today, but there is always tomorrow!!

Most today failed the written test!!............Seems reading, and comprehension is a lost art with the youth of today!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How many of them failed it because they did not look back before putting it in reverse? Been thru that before.


Did we work together somewhere?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How many of them failed it because they did not look back before putting it in reverse? Been thru that before.



Or rode around with the forks knee high or higher.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How many of them failed it because they did not look back before putting it in reverse? Been thru that before.



The *beep beep* that cuts on upon putting it in reverse literally translates to "I aint responsible for what happens from here on out"

If they cant take the hint and get out the way .... Bleach in the gene pool.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> Did we work together somewhere?



Believe we did Mr kracker believe we did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2013)

Early start to ThirstyThursday and it will be a long one.  yippee

Well coffee will help


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you fellow drivelers.

Oh, by the way Gobblin, your overtime check for working these really late night hours is in the mail too. 


As for me, I slept that extra hour of sleep again this morning.  I know that I have created a really bad habit lately with this extra sleep though.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mornin errybody. Quick drive by before I hit the showers and head to work.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

Happy Friday Eve evabody!


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

morning folks...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mornin, Teenage daughter


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Teenage daughter



Mornin, Pre-Teenage daughter


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mornin, Pre-Teenage daughter



Same here....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Mornin kids.....The Jag and I are both headin to the Doc this mornin. He has a sore throat and the crud, I need a referral for an MRI. Then, I wake up with my knee actin up


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Early start to ThirstyThursday and it will be a long one.  yippee
> 
> Well coffee will help


needed, thank you!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Oh, by the way Gobblin, your overtime check for working these really late night hours is in the mail too.
> 
> ...


 sleep is good!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody. Quick drive by before I hit the showers and head to work.


 have a good day, Neil!


hdm03 said:


> Happy Friday Eve evabody!





kracker said:


> morning folks...


 hiya kracker, how high ya kickin?


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Teenage daughter


Not sweet little Cort!


rydert said:


> Mornin, Pre-Teenage daughter





Crickett said:


> Same here....


what have ya'll done to your young'uns this morning?!?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....The Jag and I are both headin to the Doc this mornin. He has a sore throat and the crud, I need a referral for an MRI. Then, I wake up with my knee actin up


 hope he feels better soon and you get some relief!


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....The Jag and I are both headin to the Doc this mornin. He has a sore throat and the crud, I need a referral for an MRI. Then, I wake up with my knee actin up


Good luck fellers, hope y'all get straightened up quick!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mornin, Pre-Teenage daughter


just wait......



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....The Jag and I are both headin to the Doc this mornin. He has a sore throat and the crud, I need a referral for an MRI. Then, I wake up with my knee actin up


Mornin Jeffro, ya'll get better


Keebs said:


> needed, thank you!
> 
> sleep is good!
> 
> ...


Well, guess i didnt scare the boy enuff,.... wait, i dont mean scare, maybe i wasnt clear at how ugly and mean i am capable of being. He wouldnt like me mean.


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> just wait......
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeffro, ya'll get better
> Well, guess i didnt scare the boy enuff,.... wait, i dont mean scare, maybe i wasnt clear at how ugly and mean i am capable of being. He wouldnt like me mean.


I went through it with 2 daughters. Oldest daughter dated a boy that evidently didn't own a watch. I bought him one and told him that for every minute past curfew that my daughter was late, it cost them a night. He tried me one time and brought her home 5 minutes late, he found out that night how serious I was.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> I went through it with 2 daughters. Oldest daughter dated a boy that evidently didn't own a watch. I bought him one and told him that for every minute past curfew that my daughter was late, it cost them a night. He tried me one time and brought her home 5 minutes late, he found out that night how serious I was.



I bet that will work with fingers and toes too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> just wait......
> 
> 
> Mornin Jeffro, ya'll get better
> Well, guess i didnt scare the boy enuff,.... wait, i dont mean scare, maybe i wasnt clear at how ugly and mean i am capable of being. He wouldnt like me mean.





kracker said:


> I went through it with 2 daughters. Oldest daughter dated a boy that evidently didn't own a watch. I bought him one and told him that for every minute past curfew that my daughter was late, it cost them a night. He tried me one time and brought her home 5 minutes late, he found out that night how serious I was.


Go Daddy!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I bet that will work with fingers and toes too.


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I bet that will work with fingers and toes too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Teenage daughter



Mornin, you're the one that made her so dang pretty.
She caint hep it.


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

Evidently I attracted my 1st stalker since becoming single. This hooker is crazier than an outhouse rat.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evidently I attracted my 1st stalker since becoming single. This hooker is crazier than an outhouse rat.



Details bro, details


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evidently I attracted my 1st stalker since becoming single. This hooker is crazier than an outhouse rat.



I hate it when that happens.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evidently I attracted my 1st stalker since becoming single. This hooker is crazier than an outhouse rat.


what Hornet22 said!


Hornet22 said:


> Details bro, details


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate it when that happens.....


so does yo wife...............


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evidently I attracted my 1st stalker since becoming single. This hooker is crazier than an outhouse rat.





I like crazy wiminz.......


dey be mo fun....................


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I like crazy wiminz.......
> 
> 
> dey be mo fun....................




love me some freaks!


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

and dey like my scooter


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evidently I attracted my 1st stalker since becoming single. This hooker is crazier than an outhouse rat.





I'll catch up with y'all direckly


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin, you're the one that made her so dang pretty.
> She caint hep it.






kracker said:


> Evidently I attracted my 1st stalker since becoming single. This hooker is crazier than an outhouse rat.



 Give her Quacks number.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> and dey like my scooter



I saw ya yesterday out rollin' with yo boyz


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

I see Strang down there trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

He's always trying


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I saw ya yesterday out rollin' with yo boyz



Dang, they hard lookin'. 

Rydert, do you gotta have scars from road rash and a 1%'er badge to join tha group?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I see Strang down there trying





mudracing101 said:


> He's always trying



I ain't neva tryin. I just look up and there I be.
















But i didn't get it this time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jusst 4 more days of call and then i can get back to important stuff like chasin' giant chickens. Can't wait to see what the trailcams show!


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dang, they hard lookin'.
> 
> Rydert, do you gotta have scars from road rash and a 1%'er badge to join tha group?



I can get ya in......if'n ya don't have a scooter, I gots an extra you can borrow...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

Man; that was close


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I can get ya in......if'n ya don't have a scooter, I gots an extra you can borrow...



He can ride on da back of yours!


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He can ride on da back of yours!



he can if he promises not to look at the tatoo on my lower back.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Man; that was close






rydert said:


> he can if he promises not to look at the tatoo on my lower back.............




I bet it's a pretty butterfly aint it.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He can ride on da back of yours!


Whoooooot! 


rydert said:


> he can if he promises not to look at the tatoo on my lower back.............



Stop wearin' yo shirts tied up in a knot then I won't be able to see it.


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet it's a pretty butterfly aint it.



nope......it's a cat face


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whoooooot!
> 
> 
> Stop wearin' yo shirts tied up in a knot then I won't be able to see it.



I be wearing dem cut-off shirts....dem kind that come up above yo belly button....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What does it smell like?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2013)

Good news and bad news....the wife is headed ta Florida and won't be back til sundy night ...bad news is she is brangin back her momma to stay for the summer......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good news and bad news....the wife is headed ta Florida and won't be back til sundy night ...bad news is she is brangin back her momma to stay for the summer......



That sounds mo bad than good


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I be wearing dem cut-off shirts....dem kind that come up above yo belly button....



You shoud get yo belly button pierced


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good news and bad news....the wife is headed ta Florida and won't be back til sundy night ...bad news is she is brangin back her momma to stay for the summer......


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good news and bad news....the wife is headed ta Florida and won't be back til sundy night ...bad news is she is brangin back her momma to stay for the summer......



Is da MIL hawt


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You shoud get yo belly button pierced



it is........and I got a sun tatoo around it...kinda looks like a spider sometimes............when it has lint in it..


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Details bro, details


She's been blowing up my phone with calls and texts since Monday. Talked to her in line for a couple of minutes before the show started last Thurs. night. Noticed the crazy eyes right off the bat...my drunk buddy must have gave her my number, because I don't like giving out my cell number.

1st off she wanted to know who the women were I was dancing with, I didn't know then and I don't know now. 

I finally asked her who she was because I didn't know her and to stop calling me, this worked until Wednesday when she sent me a couple of pics that were better left unseen. I told her I was gonna call the cops and so far it's worked. Nothing today

NO Quack, I didn't save the photosNo No:


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> it is........and I got a sun tatoo around it...kinda looks like a spider sometimes............when it has lint in it..



two fo one tatoo!

You da man!


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> She's been blowing up my phone with calls and texts since Monday. Talked to her in line for a couple of minutes before the show started last Thurs. night. Noticed the crazy eyes right off the bat...my drunk buddy must have gave her my number, because I don't like giving out my cell number.
> 
> 1st off she wanted to know who the women were I was dancing with, I didn't know then and I don't know now.
> 
> ...





didn't happen then........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good news and bad news....the wife is headed ta Florida and won't be back til sundy night ...bad news is she is brangin back her momma to stay for the summer......


That aint no good


hdm03 said:


> That sounds mo bad than good


You can say that again



rydert said:


> it is........and I got a sun tatoo around it...kinda looks like a spider sometimes............when it has lint in it..


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> didn't happen then........


She sends anymore and yo' inbox is gonna pay.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> She sends anymore and yo' inbox is gonna pay.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> She's been blowing up my phone with calls and texts since Monday. Talked to her in line for a couple of minutes before the show started last Thurs. night. Noticed the crazy eyes right off the bat...my drunk buddy must have gave her my number, because I don't like giving out my cell number.
> 
> 1st off she wanted to know who the women were I was dancing with, I didn't know then and I don't know now.
> 
> ...


Dang.............. but still


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> She's been blowing up my phone with calls and texts since Monday. Talked to her in line for a couple of minutes before the show started last Thurs. night. Noticed the crazy eyes right off the bat...my drunk buddy must have gave her my number, because I don't like giving out my cell number.
> 
> 1st off she wanted to know who the women were I was dancing with, I didn't know then and I don't know now.
> 
> ...


Wemenz these days.



stringmusic said:


> two fo one tatoo!
> 
> You da man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> She sends anymore and yo' inbox is gonna pay.....



I got space!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang.............. but still


I know, at this point I don't have many morals, but I do have a few standards I try to go by....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Cajun pork loin, some kind of black bean and corn casserole, green beans, and some toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> I know, at this point I don't have many morals, but I do have a few standards I try to go by....



Drink more next time, it'll equalize the morals and standards.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cajun pork loin, some kind of black bean and corn casserole, green beans, and some toast.


baked bbq cheekun, mashed garlic & cheese taters & french cut beans......... I got the sleepyzzzz..........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2013)

Texas cheese steak plate; hash browns scattered, covered and topped.........I be gettin' sleepy to, two, too


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Chickle Fila


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Zaxbys


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

Mtn DEW and pickled okra..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got space!!



me to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, just killed 2 precious hrs watching "best of" Who's Line is it on You tube .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ate lunch at my favorite restaurant today........Cheddars, of course.  I had a big lunch with a couple of grilled lemon pepper chicken breasts over a bed of rice , buttered carrots, a baked potato with just cheese and butter, bourbon sauce, and several lemon wedges on the side, and unsweetened tea.  Two or three times today, while I was eating, my tongue reached out and slapped my face because the flavor was so good.

Dang near ate myself into a coma.  This is one of the best meals on their menu.  I always use the same server every time that I visit and when she is not working, I don't eat there.  She treats me like I am the CEO of Cheddars on every visit and she even takes out the seeds from the lemon wedges for me before serving me.  Before I can drink half of my glass of tea, she has another one waiting on me.  Where else can you go and get a big hug and kiss when you arrive and another one when you leave.  Man, she has spoiled me rotten.


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ate lunch at my favorite restaurant today........Cheddars, of course.  I had a big lunch with a couple of grilled lemon pepper chicken breasts over a bed of rice , buttered carrots, a baked potato with just cheese and butter, bourbon sauce, and several lemon wedges on the side, and unsweetened tea.  Two or three times today, while I was eating, my tongue reached out and slapped my face because the flavor was so good.
> 
> Dang near ate myself into a coma.  This is one of the best meals on their menu.  I always use the same server every time that I visit and when she is not working, I don't eat there.  She treats me like I am the CEO of Cheddars on every visit and she even takes out the seeds from the lemon wedges for me before serving me.  Before I can drink half of my glass of tea, she has another one waiting on me.  Where else can you go and get a big hug and kiss when you arrive and another one when you leave.  Man, she has spoiled me rotten.



dang......what cha tipping her EE?.......


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a cold cut combo from da Blimpie!!!

Love me some Blimpie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ate lunch at my favorite restaurant today........Cheddars, of course.  I had a big lunch with a couple of grilled lemon pepper chicken breasts over a bed of rice , buttered carrots, a baked potato with just cheese and butter, bourbon sauce, and several lemon wedges on the side, and unsweetened tea.  Two or three times today, while I was eating, my tongue reached out and slapped my face because the flavor was so good.
> 
> Dang near ate myself into a coma.  This is one of the best meals on their menu.  I always use the same server every time that I visit and when she is not working, I don't eat there.  She treats me like I am the CEO of Cheddars on every visit and she even takes out the seeds from the lemon wedges for me before serving me.  Before I can drink half of my glass of tea, she has another one waiting on me.  Where else can you go and get a big hug and kiss when you arrive and another one when you leave.  Man, she has spoiled me rotten.






Double  E is a prufessional stawker, man been stawkin 'fo I was born !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

I gotz nobody to play wit . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> dang......what cha tipping her EE?.......




Shucks, she even tips me from time to time.      I give her tips about the birds.........................and she gives me tips about the bees!!!!!     

You see, I like turkeys...well she like bees, and since she has about 10 bee hives currently and she teaches me about that sweet nectar stuff.  She does have some sweet, delicious honey and she taught me how to tell the difference between summer honey and winter honey.  Who knew before she explained it to me.  Of course, she is the only lady that I know of that has a dang plane in her garage too !!!! 










Hooked On Quack said:


> Double  E is a prufessional stawker, man been stawkin 'fo I was born !!!




Quack, when I first met her, she asked what credentials did I have.  Well, I told her that I was 6' 3" tall and weighed 235 pounds, had blue eyes......then I stuttered somewhat......and then I told her that I knew the World Famous QUACKSTER and that he taught me everything that I knew.  She melted at that point and said, "You are what I have been looking for because anyone that knows the Quackster must be an "upstanding person".   She did ask if that was the true Quackster that sometimes sold "used Twister mats" on E-Bay and I said yep,  the "One and Only!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz nobody to play wit . . .



whatza matter little feller??........you gots da sadz...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> whatza matter little feller??........you gots da sadz...






Yep, home alone drankin.  Wifey took my scooter keys.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, home alone drankin.  Wifey took my scooter keys.



She didnt take the keys to the jeep did she


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, home alone drankin.  Wifey took my scooter keys.



I just gassed mine up.......want me to come pick you up?...we can drank some beer....listen to da Beva and try and bush wack some Turkeys?.......


strang and hdm03 are going too................


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

wait......


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

hey......look at me.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I just gassed mine up.......want me to come pick you up?...we can drank some beer....listen to da Beva and try and bush wack some Turkeys?.......
> 
> 
> strang and hdm03 are going too................


----------



## rydert (Apr 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......look at me.....



and I wasn't even trying......really..I wasn't




mudracing101 said:


>



what?...he said he didn't have nobody to play wit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She didnt take the keys to the jeep did she




Lemme go check . . . 





rydert said:


> I just gassed mine up.......want me to come pick you up?...we can drank some beer....listen to da Beva and try and bush wack some Turkeys?.......
> 
> 
> strang and hdm03 are going too................




How you gonna tote a cooler full of beer and a .22 mag on a scooter, PLUS 240lbs of my sexy self ??? 





rydert said:


> hey......look at me.....






You WERE too tryin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Love that Heavy Chevy mudracer !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

When the nurse at the Doctor's office was on the phone with the MRI office scheduling my MRI, they asked her if I was claustrophobic. When she axed me I told her, "only when I'm in tightly confined spaces". She almost answered, then you shoulda seen the look on her face?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> When the nurse at the Doctor's office was on the phone with the MRI office scheduling my MRI, they asked her if I was claustrophobic. When she axed me I told her, "only when I'm in tightly confined spaces". She almost answered, then you shoulda seen the look on her face?






I don't get it . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2013)

Keebs, i gotta go, meet ya at the dirt road!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

It's 4 20 . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't get it . . .






For a second there, I don't think she did.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 25, 2013)

6 mo minutes till quittin time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> For a second there, I don't think she did.






Was she blonde ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> 6 mo minutes till quittin time


How do you say that in Japanese?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, i gotta go, meet ya at the dirt road!


ok, I got the other box of stuff too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Was she blonde ???


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> When the nurse at the Doctor's office was on the phone with the MRI office scheduling my MRI, they asked her if I was claustrophobic. When she axed me I told her, "only when I'm in tightly confined spaces". She almost answered, then you shoulda seen the look on her face?







Hooked On Quack said:


> It's 4 20 . . .



QUACK?????

Are you gonna come shoot some clays in June or not?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> QUACK?????
> 
> Are you gonna come shoot some clays in June or not?






Use to do the sporting clay circuit Christy, but I'm a little rusty now.  My personal best was 96/100 in AA class.


And NO that's NOT Alcholic's Anonymous class . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was she blonde ???



Naw....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use to do the sporting clay circuit Christy, but I'm a little rusty now.  My personal best was 96/100 in AA class.
> 
> 
> And NO that's NOT Alcholic's Anonymous class . . .



So you'll be there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So you'll be there?




Will there be Nekkid Twista after ???





Keebs said:


> ok, I'm outta here on dat one............






Whaaaaaaaaa???  Ain't nuttin wrong with that ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay then, my 2nd choice would be knee grow ??





There was actually 3 of them......brunette, blonde, black


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will there be Nekkid Twista after ???



No No: This will be a family friendly event!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> There was actually 3 of them......brunette, blonde, black




Well dang, you had a rainbow of sista's !!! 





Crickett said:


> No No: This will be a family friendly event!





Guess you might as well count me out, I'm a not real "family friendly" oriented kinda dood, actually I'm rude, crude and socially unacceptable . . .


But I will send you a donation/check ???


Plus I want another one of your signs, only BIGGER !!


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2013)

Throat feels like i ate broken glass. I thought that time of year was over....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Throat feels like i ate broken glass. I thought that time of year was over....



That's what I took the Jag to the Doc for today, slip. He's all stopped up too, started with the scratchy sore throat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Throat feels like i ate broken glass. I thought that time of year was over....



Do the salt water gargle, dood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

hehe .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well dang, you had a rainbow of sista's !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then you'll fit right in with my husband! you should at least stop by! 

How big a sign you want?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well then you'll fit right in with my husband! you should at least stop by!
> 
> How big a sign you want?





Need to hook up wit yo hubby . . wait a minute, that don't sound right.No No:




Buying this one for my nephews new house, will check with him ??


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Need to hook up wit yo hubby . . wait a minute, that don't sound right.No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Time for me to log off, da Nazi's are Pming me  . . .


----------



## Hankus (Apr 25, 2013)

...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Somebody got nasty catfish slime on your beer!!!

You need a 2 cooler boat to prevent the beverage faux pas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Somebody got nasty catfish slime on your beer!!!
> 
> You need a 2 cooler boat to prevent the beverage faux pas.



DENNIS!!!! 
I thought you had forgot about us! 
How's the saltwater fishing?


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

Guess where I'll be....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I never thought of Kracker as a hippie tree-hugger. I reckon his new girlfriend is making him go.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Evening youngins my puter been down all day. Heck every puter in Adairville been down. Half the work force in town got sent home before lunch. The other two work at the feed mill and they dont have a puter.


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I never thought of Kracker as a hippie tree-hugger. I reckon his new girlfriend is making him go.


Naw man, no galfriend yet. I do let my inner hippie out every now and then though


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins my puter been down all day. Heck every puter in Adairville been down. Half the work force in town got sent home before lunch. The other two work at the feed mill and they dont have a puter.



you should have been out scouting turkeys for tomorrow. 
I finally did it. I've been wanting a Lee Chadwick( Misfire Gamecalls) double side crystal/slate for a couple of years. Called him today and he said he'd make it tonight and get it to me in time to hunt with next week!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you should have been out scouting turkeys for tomorrow.
> I finally did it. I've been wanting a Lee Chadwick( Misfire Gamecalls) double side crystal/slate for a couple of years. Called him today and he said he'd make it tonight and get it to me in time to hunt with next week!



I got a beautiful copper pot call from GADAWGS about a month ago, now if I can just learn how to use it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Naw man, no galfriend yet. I do let my inner hippie out every now and then though



So what do you do at a greenfest? Cry for the tree's? Take donations to send to "Save the ( insert cute animal here)"? Chant "We are the World"?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you should have been out scouting turkeys for tomorrow.
> I finally did it. I've been wanting a Lee Chadwick( Misfire Gamecalls) double side crystal/slate for a couple of years. Called him today and he said he'd make it tonight and get it to me in time to hunt with next week!



Cool! I got one from Lee a couple of years ago!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Do y'all remember Newmoon(Allan)? I got one of his slate calls too that I like pretty good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got a beautiful copper pot call from GADAWGS about a month ago, now if I can just learn how to use it.


Yep, thats the guy. 
Copper is awesome, but it's also about the hardest  surface to learn to play. It is crucial to maintain consistent pressure or you'll either squeak or squeal with pitch. You'll need both hardwood and softwood strikers to try to find the best sound.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, thats the guy.
> Copper is awesome, but it's also about the hardest  surface to learn to play. It is crucial to maintain consistent pressure or you'll either squeak or squeal with pitch. You'll need both hardwood and softwood strikers to try to find the best sound.



My Boy from Moultrie had it working pretty good and showed me the sweet spot. I would not have thought that spot would have made that much difference but it does.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Cool! I got one from Lee a couple of years ago!


I bought his last ever made ceramic call from him last week and just got to play with it a little. Need to condition it and get the pitch down. This thing talks turkey but its a new surface and havent got consistent yet with yelps. love the clucks, cutts, and puurs on it though. 


Crickett said:


> Do y'all remember Newmoon(Allan)? I got one of his slate calls too that I like pretty good.


I havent thought about him in a long time. I don't think he posts or make calls anymore does he?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My Boy from Moultrie had it working pretty good and showed me the sweet spot. I would not have thought that spot would have made that much difference but it does.



Every pot call out there has a sweet spot. Some guys even put a sharpie mark on the edge so they know exactly where it is.


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Every pot call out there has a sweet spot. Some guys even put a sharpie mark on the edge so they know exactly where it is.



Done that once or twice my self. 


Ment to say i carved out a dogwood striker the other day ... Oddly enough it seems to talk turkey pretty good. Aint pretty but i like the home-made look.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Every pot call out there has a sweet spot. Some guys even put a sharpie mark on the edge so they know exactly where it is.



This one was right next to he scripture he had on the back. Moultrie boy also worked on it with some fine sand paper too. You got to come up and teach me how to use it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Done that once or twice my self.
> 
> 
> Ment to say i carved out a dogwood striker the other day ... Oddly enough it seems to talk turkey pretty good. Aint pretty but i like the home-made look.



I have a pile of strikers i've accumulated over the years. Flare tips, flat tips, mushroom tips, acrylic, kee kee, pencil tips. Most of them end up in the turkey junk box but about 5 stay in the vest.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Wish I had started the pursuit of turkeys when I was younger and more mobile.


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> So what do you do at a greenfest? Cry for the tree's? Take donations to send to "Save the ( insert cute animal here)"? Chant "We are the World"?


It's named Greenfest after a TX. musician, Pat Green. He hit the bigtime and my buds can't afford him anymore. This year a guy named Adam Hood from Opelika,AL will be playing for the 6th year....



Next up will be The Quaker City NightHawks...



and finally my favorite uncle will close out Sat. night



Saturday music starts about 2pm and goes until about 2am Sunday. Sunday afternoon and evening will be acoustic and I forget who all will be playing.

Myself, Sunday afternoon I'll be in Luckenbach listening to Jason Eady and Adam Hood(again).

I've just got to remember it's a marathon, not a sprint


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I have a pile of strikers i've accumulated over the years. Flare tips, flat tips, mushroom tips, acrylic, kee kee, pencil tips. Most of them end up in the turkey junk box but about 5 stay in the vest.


For some reason i feel the need to carry every turkey call i own every time. I use one pot and two strickers but i still carry everything else. Dunno why...


KyDawg said:


> Wish I had started the pursuit of turkeys when I was younger and more mobile.



Its easy to put some miles on yer boots chasing turkey...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> QUACK?????
> 
> Are you gonna come shoot some clays in June or not?


Where is this??

Do you have a link??


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Sir!!..........Hope all is well in the Bluegrass state!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I bought his last ever made ceramic call from him last week and just got to play with it a little. Need to condition it and get the pitch down. This thing talks turkey but its a new surface and havent got consistent yet with yelps. love the clucks, cutts, and puurs on it though.
> 
> I havent thought about him in a long time. I don't think he posts or make calls anymore does he?



No I don't think he post anymore. If I remember correctly he went thru a pretty nasty divorce & moved to AL. I've not heard from him since. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where is this??
> 
> Do you have a link??



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=751164:cheers:


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Sir!!..........Hope all is well in the Bluegrass state!!



We had 30 degrees here this morning with a heavy frost. The Bluebeery bushes I transplanted from my Dad's homeplace in Moultrie several years ago bloomed about 5 days ago. Guess we wont have no blueberry jam this year.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Apr 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> DENNIS!!!!
> I thought you had forgot about us!
> How's the saltwater fishing?



I have been here, just too lazy to log on unless i see something that needs my input.
Sounds like you sweet talked a nice bird then circled around  and gully jumped  him.

The weather/wind has been a pain. It won't let the settle in to a routine. Landed a good 22" redfish  and a few trout yesterday PM.  Using a gulp fluke on a medium/lite 7 1/2  spinning rod makes for a fight.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Little Croce for rh and Mr kracker.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No I don't think he post anymore. If I remember correctly he went thru a pretty nasty divorce & moved to AL. I've not heard from him since.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=751164:cheers:



His last post here was march of 2010, where he mentions the divorce. His website still exists, but still has the 706 area code( unless he's moved back to georgia).


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I have been here, just too lazy to log on unless i see something that needs my input.
> Sounds like you sweet talked a nice bird then circled around  and gully jumped  him.
> 
> The weather/wind has been a pain. It won't let the settle in to a routine. Landed a good 22" redfish  and a few trout yesterday PM.  Using a gulp fluke on a medium/lite 7 1/2  spinning rod makes for a fight.


I DID NOT gully jump him. Although i would have if it came to that. 


KyDawg said:


> Little Croce for rh and Mr kracker.



you picked a good one!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No I don't think he post anymore. If I remember correctly he went thru a pretty nasty divorce & moved to AL. I've not heard from him since.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=751164:cheers:


I'll check our schedule, and see if we can make this!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bama,
anytime you get one to talk and get him moving around looking for y and you  move looking for him, get into a spot and set up without being seen is a win.
I see them all the time on the tractor but they get real smart if try to play hide and seek with them!!!

Great tunes!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2013)

Bama ... You ever use a scratchbox turkey call? I've been looking around at them ... Thinking of adding one to the pack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> anytime you get one to talk and get him moving around looking for y and you  move looking for him, get into a spot and set up without being seen is a win.
> I see them all the time on the tractor but they get real smart if try to play hide and seek with them!!!
> 
> Great tunes!!!


Yes sir. That bird and hunt was one i'll remember for a long time!


slip said:


> Bama ... You ever use a scratchbox turkey call? I've been looking around at them ... Thinking of adding one to the pack.



Yep, i've got two in the junk box. If you just want to try one, PM me your address and i'll send one to you. I didn't care for it, but do know two guys that at least carry one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2013)

Well POETS day has finally arrived so do so if you can


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.

Gobblin, you need to throw that alarm clock in the trash because it keeps waking you up at such an early hour!!!  Lately it has been really tough just getting up at a later time for me.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll check our schedule, and see if we can make this!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Good mornin, Friday made it right on time


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

what up folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

.............get ready.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Here!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> .............get ready.....................



You are da best Woody's Agent eva!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> .............get ready.....................





Hornet22 said:


> You are da best Woody's Agent eva!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You are da best Woody's Agent eva!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I always haz some help from my frwiends!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

What are we gettin' ready fo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I always haz some help from my frwiends!



Waitinggggg!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What are we gettin' ready fo?



Don't get yo panties in a wad, lil feller!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't get yo panties in a wad, lil feller!



That shouldn't be a problem; I decided to go commando today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> .............get ready.....................



here we go


Oh off subject , went to the house yesterday and there were turkeys everywhere!!! Gonna post some pics. I bet Bama and Tbug will be calling me wanting to go hunting I have never seen so many turkeys roosting in one place!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That shouldn't be a problem; I decided to go commando today



Did you ride yo scooter today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> here we go
> 
> 
> Oh off subject , went to the house yesterday and there were turkeys everywhere!!! Gonna post some pics. I bet Bama and Tbug will be calling me wanting to go hunting I have never seen so many turkeys roosting in one place!!



Let's go!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's go!!



To the Keebsmudfest thread


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you ride yo scooter today?



Yes; and all I wore was my leather chaps!  I felt so alive and free!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes; and all I wore was my leather chaps!  I felt so alive and free!!!!



Pics?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Pics?


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7781080#post7781080


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2013)

Excuse Me Pardon just passing through hope everything is well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Excuse Me Pardon just passing through hope everything is well.


You dropped something.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You dropped something.



Dropped The Keys, And I Can not Find My Way Out Of The Asylum.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

hey.....i'm here.......what i miss?...........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

hey dirt-ry


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> hey dirt-ry



....thaT's rydert...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

i get confused


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

anybody see Strang?  I bet he is tryin'


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

I Bet he is too.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dropped The Keys, And I Can not Find My Way Out Of The Asylum.


hey there, Papapygmy!


rydert said:


> ....thaT's rydert...


I'm just gonna start calling you "HeyYou"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Gotta go


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

what just happened?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

holy crap


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

that was crazy what just happened........................bizare


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

one minute I am dancing to a Beva tune; and then BAM.......


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

wow......me too.....that was just too weird!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Whaaaaa???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

Testing 1,2,3,,,,,,,,,,,Testing.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaaaa???????



I miss all da good stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Testing 1,2,3,,,,,,,,,,,Testing.


We got test in here now too



Hornet22 said:


> I miss all da good stuff



Me too Brother


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Testing 1,2,3,,,,,,,,,,,Testing.


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


Hornet22 said:


> I miss all da good stuff


No No: no you don't, you didn't miss da Beva, 'sides, all that other them boys are talking about was just a figment of their imaginaryations!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm so loving these!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know which is my fav...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


I'll take the whiskey, but you can keep the sissified dancing.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

beaverettes..........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll take the whiskey, but you can keep the sissified dancing.


soooo, do you do the beach dancin?  shoot, what's it called...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> beaverettes..........


that's what the beva called'em, I say they're the *Mudslingers*


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's what the beva called'em, I say they're the *Mudslingers*



whatever ya wanna call them, they sho do look serious about da Beva


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> soooo, do you do the beach dancin?  shoot, what's it called...........


NO !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> whatever ya wanna call them, they sho do look serious about da Beva


it was an intense beginning fo sho!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it was an intense beginning fo sho!


I thought you meant "in tents".......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> soooo, do you do the beach dancin?  shoot, what's it called...........



shaggin and you oughta see me and H22!!!!! 
We got it down pat!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shaggin and you oughta see me and H22!!!!!
> We got it down pat!


Who's Pat?


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shaggin and you oughta see me and H22!!!!!
> We got it down pat!



got pics or video?............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you meant "in tents".......


that too..........two..............to...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> shaggin and you oughta see me and H22!!!!!
> We got it down pat!


That's it, ya'll gotta teach me!!!!!!!!
Hey, you remember this??????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Pat?






That "thing" on Saturday Night Live ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


They really checked dat boy out, didn't they??!?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> They really checked dat boy out, didn't they??!?!?!



I couldn't hold the laughter back. I know these people in the office think I'm crazy.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I couldn't hold the laughter back. I know these people in the office think I'm crazy.


let'em think what they want, they will any way!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2013)

Its lunch time, im hungry, id like to have some zaxbys, lg chicken finger plate with extra zax sauce!!!


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

What happened to Thursday?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that too..........two..............to...........
> 
> That's it, ya'll gotta teach me!!!!!!!!
> Hey, you remember this??????????



What was Jeff  lookin' fo?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What happened to Thursday?



It ain't got here yet, got 6 more days till then.

You got something you need to do on Thursday?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It ain't got here yet, got 6 more days till then.
> 
> You got something you need to do on Thursday?



Yeah My wife's Birthday is on Friday and I was going to buy her a new water hose.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Its lunch time, im hungry, id like to have some zaxbys, lg chicken finger plate with extra zax sauce!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


make that 2 please!
your grandmother is excited to get to see you tomorrow........


KyDawg said:


> What happened to Thursday?


it came & went, dude!


stringmusic said:


> What was Jeff  lookin' fo?


EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Yeah My wife's Birthday is on Friday and I was going to buy her a new water hose.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah My wife's Birthday is on Friday and I was going to buy her a new water hose.



What color


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What was Jeff  lookin' fo?



Da Beva was fixin to show him his tats. I remember.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

*OMG!!!*


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What color



I thought something in brown to go with the shovel I got her last year would be nice.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OMG!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Da Beva was fixin to show him his tats. I remember.


Look at Mud's expression!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Look at Mud's expression!!!!!!



He's looking at da Beva's hiney   Nothing wrong wit dat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrambled eggz and sawsage .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What was Jeff  lookin' fo?



I told him you wwere comin and he started  dancin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

fried okry and a big ol kosher dill pickle from Dickey's BBQ.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

bacon cheeseburger pizza from Old Towne Tavern


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

now i needs me a drank


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

boom


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2013)

buncha preverts....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## quinn (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I couldn't hold the laughter back. I know these people in the office think I'm crazy.



I'm sure their mind was made up long before today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

<-------------Big Ol salad wiff lettuce, onyun, avocado, tuna, cheese, boiled eggs, pecan halves, Ritz crackers.

Tryin to eat more healthy for our next get together wiff da Beva!!

He didn't like our Fatties and oysters.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> make that 2 please!
> your grandmother is excited to get to see you tomorrow........



Not if shes sick she wont! 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> buncha preverts....



I know one thing, I ain't standin in front of Mud and Hankus next time da Beva's around.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>






Whatcha dancin around fer lil fella ???No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha dancin around fer lil fella ???No No:



Cause kracker weren't even tryin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Expandin my veggy garden, but first I gotta move about a cord of firewood.


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cause kracker weren't even tryin!


once again,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that too..........two..............to...........
> 
> That's it, ya'll gotta teach me!!!!!!!!
> Hey, you remember this??????????



I have been laughing so hard i've been crying


----------



## quinn (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C.;

Tryin to eat more healthy for our next get together wiff da Beva!!

He didn't like our Fatties and oysters.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That ain't what I read!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff was lookin to see if he was a boy or girl


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------------Big Ol salad wiff lettuce, onyun, avocado, tuna, cheese, boiled eggs, pecan halves, Ritz crackers.
> 
> Tryin to eat more healthy for our next get together wiff da Beva!!
> 
> He didn't like our Fatties and oysters.


I love salads!!!!!!!!!
He did seem pretty "snobbish" about our food, didn't he????


lilD1188 said:


> Not if shes sick she wont!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


not a another word has been mentioned about that........


Jeff C. said:


> I know one thing, I ain't standin in front of Mud and Hankus next time da Beva's around.





mudracing101 said:


> I have been laughing so hard i've been crying


if your name hadn't come up on the phone, I wouldn't have recognized your voice, you almost sounded like Tripod!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

quinn said:


> That ain't what I read!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bad thing is Hornet was sweet on him like that all night


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Bad thing is Hornet was sweet on him like that all night


you noticed that too, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

I was wanting to go fishing, but that wind is BLOWING !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you noticed that too, huh?


Me too. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I was wanting to go fishing, but that wind is BLOWING !!!



Them fish don't know it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I love salads!!!!!!!!!
> He did seem pretty "snobbish" about our food, didn't he????
> 
> not a another word has been mentioned about that........
> ...



I was trying but couldnt quit laughing.




Tried the other buffet place for lunch, Salad, mashed taters and gravey, steak patty, turnips, okra and tomatos on rice, sausage, fried catfish, mac and cheese, and peaches, Trying to cut back so i had a water with lemon

We was leaving and Mrs.V got himmed up between the bar and a big girl,.... It almost got ugly She run all over her ...


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was trying but couldnt quit laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I wouldn't want Miss V on my bad side, she'd be like a little badger, I bet!


slip said:


>


donchajustluvustodeaf?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I wouldn't want Miss V on my bad side, she'd be like a little badger, I bet!
> 
> donchajustluvustodeaf?!?!



She was just trying to get out of the way without gettin squshed


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Back to work, before the Jag passes out on me!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to work, before the Jag passes out on me!!



Later Jeffro


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Afternoon Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Mud.



Hey Boss


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> donchajustluvustodeaf?!?!



I thought i loved once ... turned out to just be gas.


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm about to break the seal on a Jim Beam container that looks like Elvis. 
Please disregard any offensive posts that I might make. Please and thank you....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm about to break the seal on a Jim Beam container that looks like Elvis.
> Please disregard any offensive posts that I might make. Please and thank you....



As longs as it ain't no more pics of any of them dadgum spiders I won't be offended!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> not a another word has been mentioned about that........



uhh huh!!



_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> As longs as it ain't no more pics of any of them dadgum spiders I won't be offended!



No joke.

Little ol lady at work had me moveing boxes of paper around under her desk yesterday .... So picture me folded up under this desk already a little claustrophobic when a freaking spider came running out. I about picked that desk up and ran with it. Said a word or two you shouldnt say around little ol ladies at work....Busted. Had her rolling though, so i think ill get away with it.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

slip said:


> No joke.
> 
> Little ol lady at work had me moveing boxes of paper around under her desk yesterday .... So picture me folded up under this desk already a little claustrophobic when a freaking spider came running out. I about picked that desk up and ran with it. Said a word or two you shouldnt say around little ol ladies at work....Busted. Had her rolling though, so i think ill get away with it.



   Holy cow! I'm bad claustrophobic too! I would have prolly broke my neck trying to get outta a situation like that!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm about to break the seal on a Jim Beam container that looks like Elvis.
> Please disregard any offensive posts that I might make. Please and thank you....



You need to soak the label off a Flintstone jelly bean jar.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

I can't stand yuppie parents!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

slip said:


> I thought i loved once ... turned out to just be gas.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't stand yuppie parents!



Imma bout yuppy as dey are.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Grrrrrrr, fishing partner canceled on me.  Wish Pops lived closer .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't stand yuppie parents!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Imma bout yuppy as dey are.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, fishing partner canceled on me.  Wish Pops lived closer .


I thought you said the wind was BLOWING...........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Area I live in has changed sooooo much over the past 10 years! I'm surrounded by snobs!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Area I live in has changed sooooo much over the past 10 years! I'm surrounded by snobs!


oh............ I'm surrounded by woods..........and a fence


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Gotta jet , later ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta jet , later ya'll.


I hope you ain't leaving work early *AGAIN*!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you said the wind was BLOWING...........





It is !!!  Dawn just called, she's getting off work early and on her way home and she wants to go fishing. 

She can catch fish, problem is when she casts there's NO telling where it's gonna go ???  And of course she doesn't touch fish, or bait.

It's like taking a kid with you.  She loves it, me not so much.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It is !!!  Dawn just called, she's getting off work early and on her way home and she wants to go fishing.
> 
> She can catch fish, problem is when she casts there's NO telling where it's gonna go ???  And of course she doesn't touch fish, or bait.
> 
> It's like taking a kid with you.  She loves it, me not so much.


 you need to take me, I bait my own hook, I take it off the hook, I strang it up, I clean'em and I even cook'em......... juss sayin..........


mudracing101 said:


> I'm back


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, just an FYI for you all.........................


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh............ I'm surrounded by woods..........and a fence



Make that idjit snobby parents... I use to enjoy goin down to my kids school & talkin to some of the parents now I HATE it & avoid it as much as possible!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you need to take me, I bait my own hook, I take it off the hook, I strang it up, I clean'em and I even cook'em......... juss sayin..........



Wanna go fishing


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh, just an FYI for you all.........................



Oh my gosh....like No way....Meee Too!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It is !!!  Dawn just called, she's getting off work early and on her way home and she wants to go fishing.
> 
> She can catch fish, problem is when she casts there's NO telling where it's gonna go ???  And of course she doesn't touch fish, or bait.
> 
> It's like taking a kid with you.  She loves it, me not so much.



Chris does that for me too. I don't ask him to, he just does it. One time he had gone back to the house and I caught a pretty nice size shark. I had to get the hook out of his mouth and throw him back. Them suckers are STRONG. Gotta do what ya gotta do. I aint skeered no mo.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs sho has been tryin' hard today


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Make that idjit snobby parents... I use to enjoy goin down to my kids school & talkin to some of the parents now I HATE it & avoid it as much as possible!


Dang, that just plain sucks............. can we say that?


and you weren't even trying!!!!!!!! You go Girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

what happened???????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you need to take me, I bait my own hook, I take it off the hook, I strang it up, I clean'em and I even cook'em......... juss sayin..........






Do you have any other talents ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wanna go fishing


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Crickett said:


> Oh my gosh....like now way....Meee Too!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chris does that for me too. I don't ask him to, he just does it. One time he had gone back to the house and I caught a pretty nice size shark. I had to get the hook out of his mouth and throw him back. Them suckers are STRONG. Gotta do what ya gotta do. I aint skeered no mo.


ain't nuttin but a thang!


hdm03 said:


> Keebs sho has been tryin' hard today


No No: have not, I've just been postin, I don't even look at what number is even up, that's ya'll's thang, not mine...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you have any other talents ???


why, yes, yes I do..................


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and you weren't even trying!!!!!!!! You go Girl!!!!!!!



Nope I wernt even tryin!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

My bad; it was Crickett that was trying.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope I wernt even tryin!





hdm03 said:


> My bad; it was Crickett that was trying.....


 you can't even tell us WOW's apart, can ya?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> My bad; it was Crickett that was trying.....



No No:



Keebs said:


> you can't even tell us WOW's apart, can ya?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

Daggumit, I ain't been not tryin' in a while now.

I'm gonna be ready to not try on da next page though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Daggumit, I ain't been not tryin' in a while now.
> 
> I'm gonna be ready to not try on da next page though.



You's too busy playing with Vanna White. No No:


Checkin out. Ya'll play pretty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You's too busy playing with Vanna White. No No:
> 
> 
> Checkin out. Ya'll play pretty



bye


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Tea break.....got the wood moved. One lil ol bitty scratch and lose a 1/2 pt of blood


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tea break.....got the wood moved. One lil ol bitty scratch and lose a 1/2 pt of blood



I was gunna tell ya .... leave it all in the future garden bed and burn it there... Till the ash in and you'll have good soil.


To late now ... 'less ya want to move it back.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 26, 2013)

Friday and just an hour and 15 minutes till quittin time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Make that idjit snobby parents... I use to enjoy goin down to my kids school & talkin to some of the parents now I HATE it & avoid it as much as possible!




Well look atchayou !!! 





Keebs said:


> why, yes, yes I do..................






OMG, I'm in  .


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You's too busy playing with Vanna White. No No:
> 
> 
> Checkin out. Ya'll play pretty



Had to set tha record skrate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

slip said:


> I was gunna tell ya .... leave it all in the future garden bed and burn it there... Till the ash in and you'll have good soil.
> 
> 
> To late now ... 'less ya want to move it back.



Too much good smokin wood to do that. I even had a bunch of (I'm guessin) close to 75-100 yr old apple tree wood that was buried in there and not rotted. 

It's full of leaves, bark, and plenty of rotted wood I'm gonna mix in though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Friday and just an hour and 15 minutes till quittin time


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You's too busy playing with Vanna White. No No:
> 
> 
> Checkin out. Ya'll play pretty


later sista!


Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG, I'm in  .


 oh goody another vict............ uuummm, client!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh well, back to work! I won't get it all dug up today before this rain comes in tomorrow, but it'll be ready.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh geeeeeeeeeze, driveway alarm just went off and the dog is barking, can only mean one thang.



Da ole ball and chain is home . . .




Stoopid dog won't bark at ANYBODY, but Dawn, or me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh geeeeeeeeeze, driveway alarm just went off and the dog is barking, can only mean one thang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time to go fishin!!!!!!!!! oh wait, Dawn has to get ready first!


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh geeeeeeeeeze, driveway alarm just went off and the dog is barking, can only mean one thang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep yer sunglasses on so she dont catch a eyeball....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh geeeeeeeeeze, driveway alarm just went off and the dog is barking, can only mean one thang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the doggie's name Doo Doo by chance???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> time to go fishin!!!!!!!!! oh wait, Dawn has to get ready first!







Gal looks good where ever she goes !!! 






slip said:


> Keep yer sunglasses on so she dont catch a eyeball....





We call it "trick casting" nobody knows where she's casting . . .





hdm03 said:


> Is the doggie's name Doo Doo by chance???





No No: our lil black baybay is named Susie.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gal looks good where ever she goes !!!
> We call it "trick casting" nobody knows where she's casting . . .
> 
> No No: our lil black baybay is named Susie.


I know she does, but I just don't see getting dolled up to get all fishy-fied.........
 ALLL your dogs are/were named Susie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay, I've been listening to a George Jones marathon ALL day.



I gotz da sadz and da drunkzzzzz . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I've been listening to a George Jones marathon ALL day.
> 
> 
> 
> I gotz da sadz and da drunkzzzzz . . .



Having da sadz is betta than that rash you had    That took fo eva to clear up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Having da sadz is betta than that rash you had    That took fo eva to clear up





I gotz it from you . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz it from you . . .



I done told ya a hundred time that I be sorry.......I even offered you some ointment to put on it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I done told ya a hundred time that I be sorry.......I even offered you some ointment to put on it




Too little too late . . No No:




Chewtobakkachewtobakkachewtobakka , SPIT !!!  \


Boyz 'round here drankin ice cold beer !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz it from you . . .





hdm03 said:


> I done told ya a hundred time that I be sorry.......I even offered you some ointment to put on it



Y'all been ridin' dat motacycle together again?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Y'all been ridin' dat motacycle together again?



He likes riding on da gas tank now.......usually facing me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2013)

Alrighty, got my "let's go home" permission!!!!!!! Come'on MUD!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> Too little too late . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loooooove that song, and Blake<3


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chewtobakkachewtobakkachewtobakka , SPIT !!!  \
> 
> 
> Boyz 'round here drankin ice cold beer !!!



Had that stuck in my head too ... Its what i get for trying to listen to the radio...


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

looks like I'm gonna be the only one not tryin'......


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> looks like I'm gonna be the only one not tryin'......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> looks like I'm gonna be the only one not tryin'......



not tryin' what; little fella?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

It's about that time


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

just sebin mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

where eva body go?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Is this thang on?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

herro?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

Holy crap.......did that just happen??? I was just doing sum postin'; talkin' a little smack and then BOOM..........I was so not tryin'


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

boom


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> boom



I'm such a looser


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm such a looser



Come on little fella; let go fo ya Scooter ride; you'll feel so much mo betta


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

This is why they don't allow us in general population.


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2013)

Seriously, thats enough. I know this is the campfire and driveler at that ... but stop spamming. It might have been funny 6 months ago with the "kang" stuff but yall were asked to stop that and now your doing it again under another phrase. I try to be the mod that is never a mod ... but yall done beat that dead horse into the ground.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Seriously, thats enough. I know this is the campfire and driveler at that ... but stop spamming. It might have been funny 6 months ago with the "kang" stuff but yall were asked to stop that and now your doing it again under another phrase. I try to be the mod that is never a mod ... but yall done beat that dead horse into the ground.






You tell 'em lil bro !!!! 



Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Had that stuck in my head too ... Its what i get for trying to listen to the radio...


I try and I try.....

You beat everything, you know that Barney?!?!?


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You tell 'em lil bro !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Buncha idjits . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Couldn't find a dead horse, so I'm beatin my wife and doggie . . .


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

I gots some rugs you can beat....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> I gots some rugs you can beat....





Rugs ain't no fun, when I'ma beatin sumpin I want it to try and run around while I'm holding it  . . .




I'm getting no responses to my PM's ???


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rugs ain't no fun, when I'ma beatin sumpin I want it to try and run around while I'm holding it  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I replied....


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

So did I ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Seriously, thats enough. I know this is the campfire and driveler at that ... but stop spamming. It might have been funny 6 months ago with the "kang" stuff but yall were asked to stop that and now your doing it again under another phrase. I try to be the mod that is never a mod ... but yall done beat that dead horse into the ground.



What phrase are you referring to?


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What phrase are you referring to?



And I wasn't even trying ......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> And I wasn't even trying ......




Boom there it is.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Boom there it is.



You asked........and boom has been used a few times too....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

This is odd.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This is odd.



Very.....is it a full moon?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Very.....is it a full moon?



Not sure. I'm still in the basement waiting on the storm to pass.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not sure. I'm still in the basement waiting on the storm to pass.



Its already passed by me....but I still have no power...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm still stuck on the wrong side of Mt Eagle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> Its already passed by me....but I still have no power...


you might want to check the mailbox. May be a power bill or six in there. 


KyDawg said:


> I'm still stuck on the wrong side of Mt Eagle.


Yes, but at least you are in the central time zone. I'll never get used to this "hour ahead of real time" zone.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> you might want to check the mailbox. May be a power bill or six in there.



This may be true....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2013)

One last Howdy B4 this thread ends!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2013)

slip said:


> Seriously, thats enough. I know this is the campfire and driveler at that ... but stop spamming. It might have been funny 6 months ago with the "kang" stuff but yall were asked to stop that and now your doing it again under another phrase. I try to be the mod that is never a mod ... but yall done beat that dead horse into the ground.



Sorry Cody...I got that one already!   No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Sorry Cody...I got that one already!   No No:





Yep, without a doubt !!!  




Oh wait a minute, I need to go  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2013)

Later folks, gonna eat my poke skins and salad.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later folks, gonna eat my poke skins and salad.



Later Quack .....you gonna TRY and come by later?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

crockpot ham and lima beans here. Dey wuz gud!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, without a doubt !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do folks wanta beat a horse that is dead
Never understood that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> crockpot ham and lima beans here. Dey wuz gud!!!



Cheekin landing gear here. Gonna be Good ta deff.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why do folks wanta beat a horse that is dead
> Never understood that one.



When they is alive it tends to make 'em angry!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

T.P. said:


> When they is alive it tends to make 'em angry!



But dis ones gots stuff flyin over it. It's been dead a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But dis ones gots stuff flyin over it. It's been dead a while.



This one better?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This one better?



That horse aint dead he just dont like fox hunting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That horse aint dead he just dont like fox hunting.



And this one?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And this one?



Just taking a nap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Just 72 more hours of call and then i can get back to important stuff.... like finding a turkey that needs killin'.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just taking a nap.



Ya'll juss cruel..............I kinda like horses. Scared ta deff of em, but they sho is pretty. NOW QUIT BEATIN EM.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

It's the final countdown.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2013)

I think there is a party going on down in the MON.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Y'all have a good weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the final countdown.....



Tried to post da pic, but I'm friends on FB with an outfitter in Kansas and they posted a TURKEY with 4 beards shot today. Pretty cool lookin.


----------



## quinn (Apr 26, 2013)

I suspect y'all did a lot of model plane building, while breathing heavy when y'all was young ins!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tried to post da pic, but I'm friends on FB with an outfitter in Kansas and they posted a TURKEY with 4 beards shot today. Pretty cool lookin.



4 beards? 
I'd have to seriously consider a full mount with one like that. Even more so because its probably a Merriams. I think they are the prettiest anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2013)

I guess I'll go over to one of the useless threads....Y'all done said all the useful stuff.


----------



## rydert (Apr 26, 2013)

Im never going to get to go home....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2013)

quinn said:


> I suspect y'all did a lot of model plane building, while breathing heavy when y'all was young ins!


Tag, I'm busted.


----------

